# Delightfully Delicious DC Challenge 2012



## halee_J (Jan 1, 2012)

*Delightfully Delicious DC Challenge 2012 (Part I)*

*Welcome to the Delightfully Delicious Deep Conditioning Challenge 2012 (Pt.1)





*​
*Want better retention? More moisture? Healthier hair? More managable hair? Wanna stay up on your DC game? 

*​ *                                             This challenge  is for you!**


*​ 

The benefits of regular deep conditioning:

*
One THE best ways to increase and maintain proper moisture levels in the hair
Improves manageability
Reduces splits and breakage i.e. great for retention
Effective way of maintaining protein/moisture balance
* 
We know, but we forget, we get lazy. This challenge is to keep us consistent 




*Everyone is welcome! **Natural, texlaxed, texturized, transitioning, and relaxed heads.  Ladies with braids or cornrowed under wigs/weaves come on in!* 



*This challenge will run in quarters: *

  Part 1: January 1st –March 31st
  Part 2: April 1st – June 30th
  Part 3: July 1st – September 30th
  Part 4: October 1st - December 31st





*Da Rules: * 

*1.* Deep condition at least once per week, on wet or dry hair. If you are wearing braids or weaves, once per 10-14 days. 

*2.* Shampooing  is *not* required. 

*3.* Deep condition using your method of choice: Heat cap, hooded dryer, steamer, hot towels or no heat. 

*4.* You must DC for a minimum of *30 minutes*.  

*5.* Come check in at least once a week to update us on how it's going for you. Also, it would be helpful if we know what you are using as your deep conditioners of choice. This helps to inform the newbies in that we'll know if they are using the correct conditioners for their hair in an effort to avoid protein/moisture overload. 

*6.* Let us know what kind of results you are getting from a conditioner as well, whether you liked it or not and why.



*TO JOIN:* 
*If you’d like to join, just post in the thread or send me a PM me and I'll add you*


*Challengers*
~*~ShopAholic~*~
13StepsAhead
Adonia1987
Aggie
Ann0804
assiyrabomb
ATLcutey20
Arewa Girl 
BadMamaJama
B_Phlyy
bajandoc86
bernag06
Brownie518
Brownsilk8
ChasingBliss
chelseatiara
cicilypayne
choctaw
cordei
curlyhersheygirl 
DayDreamist
DesignerCurls
Diva_Esq
divachyk
earthymamawitch
ecornett
Ebonybunny
IDareT'sHair
faithVA
fiyahwerks
Golden75
Grand Prix
gvin89
Imoan
HairPleezeGrow
JazzyOleBabe
JeterCrazed 
JulietWhiskey
JustGROWwithIt
LaidBak
Lisaaa Bonet
Lita
leona2025
lolita1987
LoveBeautyKisses
malachi74
mamaore
MaraWithLove
missjones
Ms. Tiki
Napp
NappyNelle
natura87 
naturalagain2
NaturallyTori
naturalnewb
Nix08
nubiennze
Poranges
princesslocks
princesskaha 
PrissiSippi
regina07
Ronnieaj
Rotasaruai
Shana'
Shay72
shortdub78
silentdove13 
spacetygrss
SpicyPisces
SuchaLady
tiffers
TeeSGee
theneolution
TheNDofUO
topnotch1010
TrueSugar
YoursTrulyRE
youwillrise
wheezy807 
winona
xu93texas




[/COLOR] ***JOIN AT ANY TIME! LET THE DEEP CONDITIONING BEGIN!!!!*​


----------



## halee_J (Jan 1, 2012)

**in case I need the space**


----------



## halee_J (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year everyone!  Wishing health, happiness, prosperity and good hurr for everyone in 2012









Kickin' the new year off right with an early morning DC  ORS replenishing and a bit of clear rinse, 1 hr, no heat.


----------



## choctaw (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year everyone!
I applied my dc mix after the champagne buzz wore off this morning: ayurvedic powders (henna, fenugreek), brahmi oil and Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture conditioner.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm here!

I will dc/steam 2x/wk. One time on dry hair, overnight. One time on wet hair.

*Moisture DCs*
Hairveda's Sitrinillah
Shea Moisture's Deep Treatment Masque
Claudie's Avocado Intense Conditioner

*Protein DCs*
Shea Moisture's Anti Breakage Masque
Shescentit's Fortifying Masque
Claudie's Renew Protein Conditioner 


*Reconstructor*
Shescentit's Okra Reconstructor


----------



## tiffers (Jan 1, 2012)

HECK YEAH!!! 

I'm so in!

I'll be steaming with any and everything 

ETA: It was early when I posted and my brain was completely blank and I forgot to list my conditioners. 

I'll be using:

-Camille Rose Algae Deep Conditioning Mask
-Kyra's Ultimate Hydrating Hemp Conditioner
-Pura Body Naturals Chocolate Hair Smoothie
-Qhemet Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee
-Qhemet Moringa Tree Conditioning Ghee
-Aubrey Organics White Camillia
-Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose
-Marie Dean Hemp
-Marie Dean Seaweed & Rice
-Marie Dean Oat & Berry
-Marie Dean Vanilla Repair

Ummm... I think that's all of it.


----------



## greenbees (Jan 1, 2012)

Woohoo! I DC'd yesterday with Carol's Daughter black vanilla hair smoothie. Usually, I don't care for her products but my aunt gave it to me so I decided to give it a try. I'm pleasantly surprised, it melted my tangles away and left my hair soft.

Sent from my LG-P509 using LG-P509


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 1, 2012)

Was waiting for this one! I will use one of my Aubrey Organics conditioners as a DC weekly. I appreciate product recommendations to combat dry ends/thirsty hair. Hoping just DCing consistently will be a start....


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 1, 2012)

In like Flynn....


----------



## natura87 (Jan 1, 2012)

Can I join? I would like to do the first 2 quarters. I have loads o product to use up.


----------



## Ann0804 (Jan 1, 2012)

Please add me. I'll be using MJ super sweetback treatment, CJ HIBISCUS & BANANA DEEP FIX, or some other product.


----------



## natura87 (Jan 1, 2012)

I've got a KBB mask, a Mixed Silk, Curl Rehab,Deep Fix, some Shea Moisture and 7 Purabody Chocolate smoothies just off the top of my head. So yeah...I'm in this.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 1, 2012)

I didn't join last year because I was super busy and lazy, but this year I'm so in! 

I will be using mostly Moroccan Oil Hydrating Masque, KeraCare Humecto, KC Moisturizing Conditioner for Color Treated Hair and AO HSR and AOWC conditioners for moisturizing treatments. 

I will also be using Moroccan Oil Restorative Masque, AO GPB, KeraCare Restorative Masque and Super reconstructor for strengthening. 

I still have some Dudley's DRC 28 Protein Treatment, ION Reconstructor, and Duo Tek Protein Treatment that I will be using up. I love Dudley's DRC 28, so it will be added again when I run out. Duo Tek is pretty good too so I'll see about re-purchasinging it later.

I will be DCing with both my hooded dryer and steamer alternately


----------



## Arewa Girl (Jan 1, 2012)

Et moi aussi! Happy New year!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy 2012 Divas!

Yep.  I'm in.  Twice a Week with Steam!

YAY!

halee_J


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm in. I've missed doing this the past two years!

I haven't decided what products I'll use for sure, but I **think** that I'll use my Giovanni Smooth As Silk deeper moisture DC, along with AO HSR. I need to pick out a heavy protein conditioner to use every other month or so(my hair thrives on it).

I'll be using my bonnet dryer.


----------



## Lita (Jan 1, 2012)

Dc at least once a week,maybe 2xs depending on my hair.....                                                                                                                                          


Kyras Ultimate
Marie Dean
B.A.S.K (hair mask)
Camille Rose
AmakaCreations
Hibiscus (home made) dc mix
Pura
Bear Fruit
Oyin Hand Made

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk (Jan 1, 2012)

Let's go get it. My goal is to up my DC to 2x weekly for 30 mins instead of 1x weekly for 1 hr.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2012)

I'll be using a variety of products:

BeeMine DC'er
SSI Fortifying
Marie Dean: Coffee, Green Tea, Vanilla, Coconut, Sweet Milk, Seaweed & Rice, Coconut & Lime etc...
Afroveda Ashlii Amala
Hairveda Sitrinillah
Darcy's Botancials DC'er
Camille Rose Algae DC'er
Jasmine's Hibiscus & Jasmine's Avocado & Silk
Jessicurl Weekly Deep Treatment
Enso Naturals Cacao Deep Recovery & Enso Naturals Seabuckthorn
L'Occitane *various*
Rolland's Una *various*
Christine Gant Babbasu DC'er
Purabody Naturals Chocolate Smoothies
Curl Junkie Deep Fix
Curl Junkie Rehab *Strawberry Ice Cream*
Huetiful Deep Conditioner
Tiiva Naturals

ETA: Karen's Body Beautiful Luscious Locs Hair Masque


----------



## Adonia1987 (Jan 1, 2012)

Please add me to the challenge!


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 1, 2012)

You already know I'm in!  DC'ing is one of my favorite pastimes.  : P


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm IN!! I love Dcing...especially with steam. It's one of my favourite steps of my wash day. I will DC once a week with one of the following:

BFH Chocolate Coffee DC
BFH Pistachio Cream DC
SD Vanilla Silk Moisturising DC
SD Shea What!
CJ Curl Rehab in Gardenia Coconut 
CJ Hibiscus & Banana Fix
AOHSR
AOWC
AOGPB
Jasmine A&S - Caribbean Coconut
Hairveda Sitrinillah
DB Pumpkin Seed DC
Shescentit Pomegranate DC
Shescentit Avocado Reconstructor
Enso Naturals Sea Buckhorn & Horsetail DC
Enso Naturals Cacao Curl Recovery DC

I think I have forgotten some.....


----------



## TeeSGee (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm in!!! I love this challenge. I'll be trying out some ultra rich new DC's this year.


----------



## NaturallyTori (Jan 1, 2012)

I want to join!

I will DC 1-2 times a week.
I will be using the following products:
HV Sitrinillah
SSI Banana Brûlée
SSI Avocado Conditioner
SSI Okra Reconstructor 

That's pretty much it. I may try different products throughout the year. 


Sent from my  using LHCF


----------



## wheezy807 (Jan 1, 2012)

Awesome, I see I'm already added!

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm sitting under the dryer with some AO HSR on right now.


----------



## Poranges (Jan 1, 2012)

Here! DC once a week either under the dryer for 1.5 hrs or overnight.
*
Protein DC*
-Silk Dreams Shea What DC

*Moisture DC*
-Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk DC mixed w/ grapeseed oil.


----------



## choctaw (Jan 1, 2012)

I will be mixing conditioners with a variety of ayurvedic oils, herbs and pastes. I may substitute yogurt for conditioner.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jan 1, 2012)

halee_J Add me please! I'm a double processed relaxed girlie so I DC twice a week to counteract the dryness anyway. 

I DC with Motions CPR before rollersets. 

Happy New Year everyone!

Sent from Topnotch1010's Samsung Galaxy Tablet using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2012)

Poranges So, You're not using SSI anymore?  I didn't see it listed?


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 1, 2012)

Yay I see I'm already added to the list! I love DC'ing with my steamer. It's one of my favorite wash day steps. I am sitting under my steamer right now. On washed hair I applied Beemine Bee-u-ti-ful DC and Hydratherma Naturals Moisture boosting DC and have sat under the steamer for approx 20 mins and will be sitting here for another 20 or so. I pre-pooed as well for about 4-5 hrs with Megatek, HTN Protein DCer and EVOO. We'll see how my hair likes the treatment!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 1, 2012)

I see you already added me :bouncegre and I'm ready to go. Guess I'll DC tomorrow since I have the day off, don't know with what yet............


----------



## kupenda (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh my. I am so in! I loveeeeee DCing! Right now I am using up my silk elements. Afterwards I will use ORS Replenishing once a week. I'm building my lil ol regimen. And ORS as a brand has a very firm place. 

I will DC tomorrow with silk elements mixed with sweet almond, jojoba, grapeseed, and hemp oil. Trying to get my ceramides in for the new year too lol


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## choctaw (Jan 2, 2012)

I dc last night with mix of henna paste, neem powder, brahmi oil and conditioner.


----------



## Poranges (Jan 2, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Poranges So, You're not using SSI anymore?  I didn't see it listed?



IDareT'sHair

No I won't.  I did an end of year evaluation of my products and regimen and cut out all products except Silk Dreams & KeraCare. SSI used to be my staple but the more I use the Silk Dreams line the more I realize that it is more effective on my hair. It makes my hair very soft and shiny and has reduced breakage drastically, SSI just wasn't cutting it anymore. It was a hard decision. 

You should give the silk dreams DCs a try, they're holy grails for me. The almond buttercream moisturizer is also a permanent staple. See my recent review in the vendor section thread.


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey I'm in.
Ill be back with my conditioners and mixes.


----------



## assiyrabomb (Jan 2, 2012)

I want to join!

Below are my conditioners:

Protein:
Creme of Nature Argan oil Intensive Con
Miss Keys 10 en 1
Olive Oil Replenishing Pack

Moisture:
Neutrogena Triple Moisture Deep Con
Aussie 3 Min Deeeep Con

I'll deep condition once a week under a hooded dryer.


----------



## Ebonybunny (Jan 2, 2012)

If its not too late, I'd like to join  My hair is NL , Natural 4b. I deep condition with either Giovanni Smooth as Silk or Lustrasilk Cholesterol Shea Con. I use Aphogee's 2 min recon on my hair 2x a month , and follow it with a moisturizing DC .


----------



## silentdove13 (Jan 2, 2012)

I love this challenge. when I focused and was consistent boy did my hair love it and grow.

I plan to dc once a week with no heat for an hour.

I plan to use the henna packs I still have and go shopping for something else later.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jan 2, 2012)

My name is already n the list  i will be DCing 1-2xs a week alternating between moisture and protein depending on what my hair needs.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 2, 2012)

DC'ing now with avg, oil treatment from last night (avocado, olive and wgo) and AO WC.  First with a shower cap for 30 min, then under the steamer for 10 -15min.  I will then spritz with rose water and saa and cover again for up to 30 minutes......that should be delightful enough


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 2, 2012)

I did a protein DC with AOGPB and SD Shea What.  I'm going to order some more AOGPB right nah.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 2, 2012)

Steaming with AO GPB; then I'm going to do my workout with the conditioner still baggied on my hair. I will probably follow up with HSR. LOL I'm trying to start the year off right with extra pampering.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm in. I'll be DCing twice a week. Right now I'm rotating Queen Helene Cholesterol and ORS Olive Oil Paks.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm back under the steamer with Jasmine's A&S DC in caribbean coconut. I had totally forgotten about this one until I was listing my products to use for this challenge.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Jan 2, 2012)

halee_J: I want in, please! I either overnight DC using hot towels and body heat or I use my hooded dryer with one of these conditioners: Joico Moisture Recovery Balm, Elucence Moisture Balance.  I plan to try some other new DCs too.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Poranges (Jan 2, 2012)

DC'd for 1.5 hrs with Silk Dreams Shea What


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 2, 2012)

I two strand twisted my hair last night. Took forever! I had to keep stopping and also I did them smaller than usual. I am hoping to keep them in for 2 weeks and redo them for another 2 weeks after that and hopefully get close to an inch of growth in those 4 weeks. We'll see how they hold up! I'll be GHE'ing every night and M&S'ing nightly along with applying MT and Beemine sulfer serum mix to my scalp every other night and massaging. And I will do a weekly wash and DC and a mid-week co wash with MT.

I am having a hard time uploading pics. It keeps saying upload failed. Does anyone know how I can upload pics?


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dc'ing now. Put my oil mix on my scalp and put DB DCing Mask on my hair.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm in, i need to get back to my old reggie DC every 3-4 days once a week don't work for my strands.  I am going to DC 3x's a wk for part 1 Mon. DC length of ponytail only on dry hair.
Thurs. DC entire head of dry hair.
Sat. Shampoo and DC.



Sent from my X500


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm in. I think I will dc with cream of nature argon oil condish or organix tea tree condish @ least twice a week

Sent from my Droid using Droid


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jan 2, 2012)

DCing wit Jasmines A&S


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm in, for sure.
For the first two months of the year, I'll be using:

Carol's Daughter Black Vanilla Smoothie (a new staple for me)
b.a.s.k. beauty Cacao DC 
Jasmine's Avocado & Silk
BFH Mango Macadami mask
BFH Ginger Macadamia mask
Claudie's Deep conditioning mask
Claudie's Deep Moisturizing conditioner
Jessicurl WDT
Marie Dean DC's


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jan 2, 2012)

Just DC with Vitale Corrective Conditioner and a little Aphoghee 2 minute.

Sent from my X500


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 2, 2012)

I dc'd last night with AE garlic conditioner and Macadamia Hair Deep Repair Masque for 1 hour.


----------



## choctaw (Jan 2, 2012)

I applied ayurvedic paste, brahmi oil and conditioner mix to hair and covered with plastic cap.


----------



## theneolution (Jan 3, 2012)

Approaching 8 months into my transition, still actively DCing, will either DC Wednesday or the following week with Mixed Silk ~ trying to go back to washing and DCing my hair every 2 weeks, but I feel like my transitioning hair needs a DC every week.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm in. I will be Deep Conditioning twice a week with steam. Not sure which conditioners yet. Looking for some moisturizing protein free condishes to use.


----------



## Grand Prix (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm in! Past year I've ben sooo lazy with DCing. I think I treated my hair to 6 or 7 DCs in total. 

This year I'll DC weekly with heat using one of the AO conditioners.
I had to force myself out of the shower yesterday after shampooing to DC.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 3, 2012)

I d'cd last night with Organix & also I had a container of neutrogena triple moisture treatment so I threw some of that in there as well. Sat with plastic cap for 30 minutes and then rinsed out.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 3, 2012)

DC'd with CJ Argan and olive oil daily conditioner for 1hr under a conditioning cap


----------



## natura87 (Jan 3, 2012)

DC'd with my Purabody Chocolate Smoothie.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2012)

DC'ing in a few with Enso Naturals Cacao Recovery Treatment


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 3, 2012)

Dry DC'ing now with giovanni SAS.


----------



## choctaw (Jan 3, 2012)

Scalp massage with fenugreek infused coconut oil and Brahmi oil. Applied ayurvedic paste & conditioner mix to hair and covered head with plastic cap.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm in!

Just DC'ed with Marie Dean's Seaweed and Rice Deep Conditioner and my hair feels great!


----------



## assiyrabomb (Jan 3, 2012)

For those of you who dry DC, do you shampoo after? Or do you just apply a leave in and dry? TIA.


----------



## missjones (Jan 3, 2012)

I want in. I usually DC with Mixed Silk, ORS Olive Oil DC, and ORC Replenishing Conditioner. I might try Argan Oil Restorative Mask and maybe an Aubrey Organics conditioner.


----------



## NaturallyTori (Jan 4, 2012)

Currently DCing (overnight) with CON Argan Oil Intensive Conditioning Treatment. I really like how soft it makes my hair feel. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TrueSugar (Jan 4, 2012)

I am in. I am going to leave wen in for at least 30 minutes.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 4, 2012)

Please share product recommendations for super dry hair....my hair is looking for balance - it soaks everything up.


----------



## earthymamawitch (Jan 4, 2012)

hi i'm new here. i dc'ed today with marie dean sweet milk.

jenn


----------



## kupenda (Jan 4, 2012)

DCing with grapeseed oil, Nexxus humectress, and ORS replenishing 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 4, 2012)

What are the benefits of dry DCing?


----------



## choctaw (Jan 5, 2012)

Scalp massage with neem oil. 
Apply overnight dc of henna paste, brahmi oil and conditioners (left overs: Giovanni SAS Deeper Moisture, HE LTR Split End protector; new bottle: Nexxus phyto organic Humectin)


----------



## PrissiSippi (Jan 5, 2012)

Count me in!!

Here are the conditioners I will be using:

Protein:
Olive Oil Replenishing Pack

Moisture:
Keracare Humecto
GVP Nexxus Humectress Conditioner
GVP Conditioning Balm

I'll deep condition 2-3 a week under a hooded dryer. (I might try to invest in a thermal cap soon)


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 5, 2012)

assiyrabomb said:


> For those of you who dry DC, do you shampoo after? Or do you just apply a leave in and dry? TIA.



assiyrabomb 
If I dry DC its usually during a time I don't have a lot of product buildup. I would DC on dry hair and then cowash after and then do the leave-in, style thing. I have DC'd and then shampoo'd but for some reason I don't like it because mostly when I want to shampoo I have a lot of product buildup. Not saying there is anything wrong with it but I just don't think my hair gets the full benefit of the DC, but I could be wrong. But I say try it and see how your hair responds. You may love it and beats having to get in and out to the shower.


----------



## fiyahwerks (Jan 5, 2012)

assiyrabomb said:


> For those of you who dry DC, do you shampoo after? Or do you just apply a leave in and dry? TIA.



I DC'ed with Hairveda's Sitrinillah yesterday. I love that citrus smell. Makes my hair so soft.

I usually apply the DC and after rinsing apply my leave in/sealer and air dry. 

But when I do shampoo, I do it before the DC. So no dry DCing will occur on my shampoo weeks.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jan 5, 2012)

Did a DC with Queen Helene cholesterol last night.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 5, 2012)

I DC with Marie Dean Coffee & Kokum last night. I love it.


----------



## Grand Prix (Jan 5, 2012)

The last time I DCd, my shower cap irritated my skin/hairline so badly it was red and ugly for days. I now purchased a set of disposable heating caps that don't have an elastic band or anything. They're very loose around the hairline, and I haven't tried one yet but I'm sure it will be much better!


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 5, 2012)

Dry DC'ing now with the last of nioxin hydrating treatment ....still have some random products to use up.


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses (Jan 5, 2012)

Earlier this week I dc'd on dry hair with Aphogee 2minute reconstructor then shampood and then I dc'd with EVOO, Castor oil, Neutrogena Daily Deep cinditioner, and honey. I warmed it up in the microwave for 15 seconds and let it sit on my head(with a plastic cap) for 30-45min


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jan 5, 2012)

DCing with Crece Pelo and Vatika frosting


----------



## assiyrabomb (Jan 5, 2012)

naturalagain2 said:


> @assiyrabomb
> If I dry DC its usually during a time I don't have a lot of product buildup. I would DC on dry hair and then cowash after and then do the leave-in, style thing. I have DC'd and then shampoo'd but for some reason I don't like it because mostly when I want to shampoo I have a lot of product buildup. Not saying there is anything wrong with it but I just don't think my hair gets the full benefit of the DC, but I could be wrong. But I say try it and see how your hair responds. You may love it and beats having to get in and out to the shower.





fiyahwerks said:


> I DC'ed with Hairveda's Sitrinillah yesterday. I love that citrus smell. Makes my hair so soft.
> 
> I usually apply the DC and after rinsing apply my leave in/sealer and air dry.
> 
> But when I do shampoo, I do it before the DC. So no dry DCing will occur on my shampoo weeks.




Thanks guys for the advice. I am going to do my first DC this weekend and see how it goes. I won't shampoo after either.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 5, 2012)

Dry DC with steam with AOWC


----------



## AJellyCake (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm in, too, halee_J. Thanks for adding me.

Still looking for my staple DC. About a week ago I had the best DC of my transition (totally smooth, soft hair for days), but haven't been able to recreate it. That's my goal for this year: find a staple DC that will recreate that smoothness.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 6, 2012)

gvin89 said:


> Please share product recommendations for super dry hair....my hair is looking for balance - it soaks everything up.



Hey gvin89 Frequent Dcing with a quality conditioner will do that for you, there was a period when I was growing out some damage and I was Dcing 2x a week to keep breakge at bay. I'm a big fan of ORS replenishing, lots of moisture, a litte protein, I love that stuff.



earthymamawitch said:


> hi i'm new here. i dc'ed today with marie dean sweet milk.
> 
> jenn



Welcome to LHCF and the DC challenge earthymamawitch 





JustGROWwithIt said:


> What are the benefits of dry DCing?



JustGROWwithIt 
The theory behind a dry DC is tha applying a deep conditioner to dry hair allows it to penetrate deeper, I liken it to when a dry sponge can mop up more liquid than a damp one. I think it works well, once you have minimal buildup on your hair. It's also very convenient because you only have to get in the shower once.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 6, 2012)

Today I will do a protein tx on the relaxed ends: Joico K-pak + Alfaparf Rigen, then DC with ORS replensishing


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 6, 2012)

I plan to spoil my hair this weekend(i.e. yummy, lucious DCs), because I am aiming to maintain whatever twisted style I do for 2 weeks. That way I'm not struggling to find time to do my hair, while being on call over next weekend. Also, to be able to not do all that manipulation for 2 weeks sounds intriguing. Of course, my hair is spoiled rotten and may rebel if a yummy DC does not touch her head for that period of time. We'll see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 6, 2012)

DC'ing now with Enso Naturals Deep Recovery Rx


----------



## missjones (Jan 6, 2012)

DCing with ORS Olive Oil DC mixed with some olive oil.


----------



## PrissiSippi (Jan 6, 2012)

I usually do my hair at my apartment, but decided to do it at my mother's house...

How about she can't find her dryer...so I guess I'm deep conditioning with no heat  

Currently DC with ORS Replenishing Pack


----------



## NaturallyTori (Jan 7, 2012)

DCing with SSI Okra Reconstructor under dryer for about 25 minutes. I'll rinse it out in the morning. I'm sleepy. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 7, 2012)

DC'ing with SSI Okra reconstructor for 45mins under a conditioning cap.


----------



## assiyrabomb (Jan 7, 2012)

Just did a DC. Used CON Argan Oil for the DC. The did the deep moisture method using Neutrogena Triple Moisture Mask. My hair is feeling good!


----------



## Ebonybunny (Jan 7, 2012)

Im DCing w/ Giovanni Smooth as Silk plus an oil mixture (regular castor , almond, jbco) while I clean and do yoga (all day?)


----------



## Ann0804 (Jan 7, 2012)

On Monday 1/2/12, I DC'ed with CJ's Deep Fix for three hours under a plastic cap. I got great results- soft, detangled hair.
Tomorrow, I will DC with Jessicurl Deep Conditioning Treatment for about three hours using a plastic cap and a scarf on top.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jan 7, 2012)

DCed with CJ strengthening conditioner


----------



## malachi74 (Jan 7, 2012)

Please count me in. I will be DCing twice a week with AO HSR, AO WC, BB SuperGro, and/or Hot6 Thick & Strong.


----------



## choctaw (Jan 7, 2012)

Mixed together ayurvedic powders, brahmi oil and conditioner for overnight dc.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 8, 2012)

Dc'd with AVG, Rosewater and SAA, AOHSR and Olive, Avocado and WGO.


----------



## Poranges (Jan 8, 2012)

DC'd for 1.5 hrs w/ Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Cream + Grapeseed Oil


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 8, 2012)

DC last night with both gpb and white camellia.  Separately.  I decided to do 2 different dc's for some reason..I ddnt have to...just felt like it.  I did the white camellia with heat and gpb with no heat.


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 8, 2012)

I plan to DC tonight with ORS Olive Replenishing Conditioner. I might mix with with AO HSR. I haven't decided yet.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 8, 2012)

Did a protein DC on dry hair with SD Shea What.....i"m trying to preserve the last lil AOGPB left in the bottle. I feel like a crackhead, I got the shivers thinking about running out. I am about to order some mo.


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses (Jan 8, 2012)

pre poo'd with Aphogee 2 min( a quarter amount )HE LTR and castot oil... My HAIR started shedding

Shampood 

d
now dcing with AOHSR, HE LTR, HONEY AND OLIVE OIL.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 8, 2012)

Dcing right now with Sitrinillah


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Jan 8, 2012)

Did my usual DC with AO HSR & grapeseed oil, no heat.

Sent from my PG06100 using PG06100


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 8, 2012)

I need to join this challenge and the steaming challenge. I DC one a week without heat. Normally all day or overnight. I need to get back to DCing 2x per week. I want to try DCing on Dry hair under my steam.


----------



## Lita (Jan 8, 2012)

Washed with Shi naturals scalp detox,rinsed with Darcy's pumpkin con,Dc with Marie Dean 45min,rinsed with bear fruit African export,used bear fruit desert leave-in,njoi creations ayurvedic hair butter on ends & sealed with walnut oil..peppermint pomade on edges...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 8, 2012)

Today is wash day! I will be DCing with AOGPB and HSR. Put my bonnet dryer on and take a nap!  Retwisted my hair for the week...


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 8, 2012)

Moisture DC with Jasmines A&S


----------



## SuchaLady (Jan 8, 2012)

I forgot to add myself to this challenge. I am in a sew in right now but I will be deep conditioning to the best of my ability. Probably a spray bottle and conditioner and water. Anyone have any good suggestions for a conditioner to use while in weave? Im thinking Silk Elements


----------



## Aggie (Jan 8, 2012)

Oooooooooooooh I am so happy to be able to give myself it's much needed DC. My hair has been in a weave for 3.5 weeks too long and I just couldn't get to my scalp like I wanted to. It's on now - right after my hendigo treatments!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh by the way, I will come back to update on what I will be using for my DC tonight.


----------



## SuchaLady (Jan 8, 2012)

What was your weave reggie Aggie?

Sent from my DROID3 using DROID3


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm sitting under the dryer now with ORS Olive Oil Replenishing Conditioner.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 8, 2012)

SuchaLady said:


> What was your weave reggie @Aggie?
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using DROID3


 
You know, I only had it in for 3.5 weeks and the only thing I did was cowashed it every 2 days or so. I wore a curly afro jerry weave so it was easy to cowash it and airdry. 

Deep conditioning while in a weave is hard. I have tried so many times to do it, but just couldn't. I would however recommendusing a dry or spray cleanser like the one by Taliah waajid. I don't remember if they carry a conditioner that works the same way.

I don't think I will be using weave as a protective style very often and if I do, I will not be keeping it in for longer than 3 weeks at a time.


----------



## TheNDofUO (Jan 8, 2012)

Joining!
I'm baggying overnight with Henna Wax Treatment, Elasta QP DPR 11 and coconut oil.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 8, 2012)

I was going to shampoo and DC today but my hair didn't feel like it needed it so I instead ran my hands under water and used my wet hands to dampen my hair just a little and then applied MT and HTN Protein DC all over, covered with a baggie and wrapped it up in my hair therapy wrap. I'm just going to leave this on until tonight when I shower and rinse it out then so probably about 4-5hrs from now. I'm warming my therapy wrap in the microwave every 20 mins to keep it warm.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jan 8, 2012)

I prepoo my hair today with AO protein treatment, then shampoo with ORS, dc with KBB DC.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 8, 2012)

DC'd with Carol's Daughter Black Vanilla Smoothie. I am just stuck on this right now!


----------



## Ebonybunny (Jan 8, 2012)

Just finished my senegalese twists.  I want to leave them in till March , if possible, but Im not sure how Im gonna be able DC effectively D:


----------



## Aggie (Jan 8, 2012)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just finished my henna and indigo treatments and now I am dc'ing with the last bit of my Ion Reconstructor followed by Keracare Moisturizing Conditioner for Color Treated hair mixed with KC Humecto Creme Conditioner.


----------



## AJellyCake (Jan 8, 2012)

Yesterday I DCed with that Elasta QP Soy Oyl blah blah treatment for the first time. My hair felt soooooo gross afterwards.  Definitely not the worse DC I've ever had (that'd be the CD Monoi mask ), but it just felt so weird. Really gunky no matter how much I rinsed (and not in a moisture overload way) and not soft. When I opened the package originally I thought it smelled good, but when I rinsed it out in the shower an hour later it smelled really yucky to me.

So I dry DCed over night with AO HSR then rinsed that out this morning. My hair felt better, but since dry DCs are hard for me with that product (hard to distribute through all of my hair), I DCed with AO HSR and AO WC on wet hair for about an hour with heat. After rinsing, my hair felt amazing. Now I will braid it up for tomorrow!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 8, 2012)

Sprayed my scalp and hair with a tea. Applied AO GPB which I had planned on rinsing out after 15 minutes. But after talking on the phone for hours, I rinsed it out after about 3 hours. Just started using GPB so not sure how much I like it yet.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Jan 8, 2012)

DC with Curl Junkie Deep Fix for an hour (no heat). Can't wait for my Silk Dreams to come in so I can DC with it.


----------



## kupenda (Jan 9, 2012)

Put hemp oil and aloe vera on my strands to baggy for an hour before applying silk elements DC over it. Under the dryer for twenty minutes, rinsed some of it out, then covered in aphogee balancing moisturizer for two minutes. Blotted until my hair stopped dripping, then put coconut oil and ORS Olive Oil on. That was a lot lol. But my hair is still very soft, even though my scarf came off twice last night 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jan 9, 2012)

Did my DC with Queen Helene cholesterol last night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2012)

Getting ready to Steam with Marie Dean Vanilla Repair


----------



## Grand Prix (Jan 9, 2012)

DC'd with AO GPB. My hair always feels so nice and thick afterwards.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jan 9, 2012)

DC with KBB DC tonight. I hope this help with this protein overload i have. I will continue to dc until the problem is correct, but i am out of dc. lol Will head to sallys tomorrow.


----------



## choctaw (Jan 10, 2012)

Mixed overnight dc:

*fenugreek, amla and neem powders 
*fenugreek infused coconut oil, brahmi oil
*Nexxus conditioner

Applied paste to hair and covered head with a plastic cap.


----------



## Adonia1987 (Jan 10, 2012)

DC with PBN Chocolate Hair Smoothie


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jan 10, 2012)

DC with HE mixed with Silicone Mix Pearl and Dabur Amla Oil.

Sent from my X500


----------



## winona (Jan 10, 2012)

Used Dudley DRC 28 then DCed last night with Hydration Elation  Hair is very happy.


----------



## cicilypayne (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Delightfully Delicious DC Challenge 2012 (Part I)*

I'm in sounds like fun I'm gonna use morrocan oil conditioner and mane n tail 1 x a week..


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 10, 2012)

DC'd last night with HV Moist 24/7 mixed with honey. The concoction was runny but it left my hair so soft afterwards.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jan 10, 2012)

lolita1987 said:


> DC with PBN Chocolate Hair Smoothie



How do you like the new dc? Is it moisturizing or more like a protein dc?

Sent from my DROID X2 using DROID X2


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm in!  I have SO many new conditioners I can't even see straight .  So I'll be playing with them all .  They include (but probably are not limited to):

Mozeke
Moisturizing Hair Masque
Carrot Protein Masque

Kyra's Ultimate
Hydrating Hemp Conditioner

Shescentit
Pomegranate Curl Quencher

Pura Body
Chocolate Hair Smoothie

B.A.S.K.
Cacao Bark
Y.A.M. Honey

Marie Dean
Green Hemp Condish
Coffee & Kokum
Vanilla Repair

Those are the ones I can think of right now.  If there are more, they'll be thrown in  as well .

Oh, and I did an Aphogee 2-step on Saturday, followed by Mozeke Moisturizing mixed with my oil mix.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 10, 2012)

DC'd last night with  Macadamia Natural Oil Deep Repair Masque and castor oil blend for 1 hr.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 10, 2012)

Did a tea rinse and applied QB's CTDG on top and DC'd for 1hr


----------



## chelseatiara (Jan 10, 2012)

I have let this SitriNillah sit in my hair since late this morning...dont feel like rinsing it out..


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 10, 2012)

DC'd with Giovanni SAS for 30 mins...did the job


----------



## cordei (Jan 10, 2012)

DC'd with queen helene n jbco around edges and alter ego from root to tip, twisted it n its under cling film till morrow morning


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 10, 2012)

DC'd on Sunday with a mix of Oyin HH, AOWC, HV24/7 mixed with distilled water.


----------



## princesskaha (Jan 10, 2012)

please what's the recipe of your home made hibiscus dc?


----------



## NaturallyTori (Jan 10, 2012)

DC'ing overnight with Giovanni SAS Deep Moisture Condish. I haven't used this in about nine months. So far my hair is feeling pretty soft. I hope it feels the same when I rinse it out in the morning.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## tiffers (Jan 12, 2012)

Steamed with AOHC and hemp oil. Oh yes.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 12, 2012)

princesskaha said:


> please what's the recipe of your home made hibiscus dc?



princesskaha When talking to someone, you have to either quote them or mention their name by putting this "@" before their name.

Otherwise, we won't know who you're talking to. In this case, I think you may be addressing Lita, since she mentioned making her own hibiscus dc. 

Welcome to the forum, btw!


----------



## princesskaha (Jan 12, 2012)

tiffers said:


> princesskaha When talking to someone, you have to either quote them or mention their name by putting this "@" before their name.
> 
> Otherwise, we won't know who you're talking to. In this case, I think you may be addressing Lita, since she mentioned making her own hibiscus dc.
> 
> Welcome to the forum, btw!



tiffers:yes, Ma'am...


----------



## Lita (Jan 12, 2012)

princesskaha said:


> please what's the recipe of your home made hibiscus dc?



princesskaha Hi! The first time I made it-
1 cup hibiscus powder
5 drops brahmi oil
4 teaspoons marshmallow root powder
2 teaspoons fennel powder
I mixed it up by adding water,little by little/so it would disolve nicely.After
1 cup plain Greek yogurt/Mixed together..Let sit for 10min so it could stiffen up a bit/but not to much..Applied with a plastic cap 45min...

Or you can add Hibiscus powder & Brahmi powder with your fav lite con/to make it a heavy pre poo or Dc...I use it that way too...

*Keep us posted...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 12, 2012)

Ebonybunny Hey I DC while in braids with extensions without any issues. Simply dilute the DC with water in a spray bottle. Spray the length of the braids, and cover with a plastic cap. I even steam when I have braids installed. HTH!


----------



## Ebonybunny (Jan 12, 2012)

bajandoc86 said:


> Ebonybunny Hey I DC while in braids with extensions without any issues. Simply dilute the DC with water in a spray bottle. Spray the length of the braids, and cover with a plastic cap. I even steam when I have braids installed. HTH!



Thank you so much for this advice!! Came just in time, since tomorrow is my wash day


----------



## Shana' (Jan 12, 2012)

Please add me!!!
I will be using 
ORS
CON Argan Oil
Silicon Mix 
K-PAK Reviluxe****I love this stuff, it makes my newgrowth strong and soft

I will be dcing on dry hair twice a week, unless I need to clarify.


----------



## kupenda (Jan 12, 2012)

DCed last night with grapeseed oil and silk elements


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 12, 2012)

Taking out my Kinky twist 2NITE!!! I cannot wait to DC properly, stat! I am like a kid in a candy store on what I want to use. But I'm gonna dig deep in that closet and figure with needs to be used ASAP. I'm thinking KBBLLM. 

I am soooooo excited!

ETA: I second @Lita on adding Hibiscus powder to a DC - WOW, insanely soft hair! I have some I need to use up. Thanks for the reminder!  Think I'll add a dash to the KBB (I think I have brahmi too, and fenugreek)


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 12, 2012)

bajandoc86 said:


> @Ebonybunny Hey I DC while in braids with extensions without any issues. Simply dilute the DC with water in a spray bottle. Spray the length of the braids, and cover with a plastic cap. I even steam when I have braids installed. HTH!


 
Same method I use, DC in the spray bottle w/ water.  Just too lazy to do more then put on a plastic cap, scarf, and wool hat for a few hours around the house.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 12, 2012)

Working with AO BC & JAD on as a DC...


----------



## princesskaha (Jan 12, 2012)

Lita said:


> princesskaha Hi! The first time I made it-
> 1 cup hibiscus powder
> 5 drops brahmi oil
> 4 teaspoons marshmallow root powder
> ...



thanks so much for this useful info! I certainly will keep you updated although right now I'm waiting for my hibiscus powder that I ordered online to arrive, I have everything else and I think I like the sound of the greek yogurt mix so that's what I will try first


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2012)

Applied AO White Camellia and sitting under the heat cap now for 30 minutes. It's late so I will rinse in the morning.

I'm not sure but I think my hair feels better just using the heat cap. I did the overnight DC and my hair doesn't feel softer.  Maybe my hair likes that little bit of heat from the heat cap.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 13, 2012)

Deep conditioning with Marie Dean Sweet Milk.


----------



## winona (Jan 13, 2012)

Dced with Crece Pelo (sp?) for 1hr under Mastex


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> *Deep conditioning with Marie Dean Sweet Milk.*


 
Brownie518  So, what did you think?


----------



## Lita (Jan 13, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> Deep conditioning with Marie Dean Sweet Milk.



Brownie518 Hi! The Marie Dean (Sweet Milk Cond) is my KISS THE SKY Dc...I love it...
I like the way it brings out my curls ,waves & still remains detangled/very moisturized....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jan 13, 2012)

Today-pre poo medowform oil,washed kbb,Marie Dean (Coconut Vanilla Dc) for 1hr,Marie dean (Mango) leave-in,marie dean amla cream to moisturized,av oil on scalp & sealed with sunflower oil...

Marie Dean Dc's has been doing wonders on my hair...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2012)

Lita said:


> *Marie Dean Dc's has been doing wonders on my hair...*Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

Me Too Girl  

Totally Decadent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2012)

Steaming with Marie Dean's Coconut & Lime!


----------



## Lita (Jan 13, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Me Too Girl
> 
> Totally Decadent.



IDareT'sHair I'm trying not to over-dose on them.

..but,its hard 



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2012)

Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair *I'm trying not to over-dose on them.**
> 
> **..but,its hard *
> 
> ...


 
Lita

It's Official...I'm a STANS


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jan 13, 2012)

complete a much need protein treatment aphogee 2 step then dc with Mixed Silk dc.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> Deep conditioning with *Marie Dean Sweet Milk.*


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 *So, what did you think?*


 


Lita said:


> @Brownie518 Hi! *The Marie Dean (Sweet Milk Cond) is my KISS THE SKY Dc...I love it.*..
> I like the way it brings out my curls ,waves & still remains detangled/very moisturized....
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
@Brownie518

Girl me & @Lita are waiting on your Review!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 13, 2012)

Lita IDareT'sHair

That Sweet Milk is  ! Nice and thick and very moisturizing. My hair was so smooth and nicely detangled. I love this one! I need a larger size, though.


----------



## TeeSGee (Jan 13, 2012)

DC'd with Kenra MC for 45 mins after pre-poo with Grapeseed Oil and moisture poo, rinse and added Infusium original formula leave-in (brown label) and moroccan oil, then ponytail rollerset


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2012)

Brownie518

oke:oke:Girl...You got until the 27th to get some more!...


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 13, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> oke:oke:Girl...You got until the 27th to get some more!...



IDareT'sHair

Hmph, I put it on my calendar...


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 13, 2012)

DC-ing w/ KBB Luscious Locks w/ Elucence Moisture extend underneath


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *Hmph, I put it on my calendar... *


 
Brownie518

Ms. B, Girl...I know you did. 

That's a Great Deal 25% off and $2.00 for Shipping.


----------



## Lita (Jan 13, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> Lita IDareT'sHair
> 
> That Sweet Milk is  ! Nice and thick and very moisturizing. My hair was so smooth and nicely detangled. I love this one! I need a larger size, though.



Brownie518 lol...I said the same thing,I need a larger size ....before the sale is over...I will repurchase...Kiss The Sky..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2012)

@Lita 

I got 2 8 ounce Jars of the Sweet Milk during her Christmas Sale. I want to say it's one of my Favs, but I feel that way about them all.

I really wish I had another Seaweed & Rice and another Olive, Wheat & Berry (but I don't) I don't have these two.

And I wish I had at least 1 more Peach Syrup.


----------



## Seamonster (Jan 13, 2012)

Mozeke carrot protein mask was the bomb dot com. It is a very gentile protein for me, gave my hair amazing strength, and made it soft all at once. Yea baby!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jan 13, 2012)

DCed today with Crece pelo mixed with some oils and slippery elm  Super soft hair...


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 13, 2012)

I prepoo'd with my oil mix on my scalp and put EVOO on my hair. Shampooed then dc'd with AOHSR mixed with DB Pumpkin Seed Condish, & Grapeseed Oil. :notworthy. Nice combo!! My hair feels so smooth after applying this on my hair!!! I'm going to keep this on overnight and rinse out in the morning.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 13, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Ms. B, Girl...I know you did.
> 
> *That's a Great Deal 25% off and $2.00 for Shipping*.



 It sure is!! 



Lita said:


> Brownie518 lol...I said the same thing,I need a larger size ....*before the sale is over...I will repurchase.*..Kiss The Sky..
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Yep, I plan to before it's over also. I want the Sweet Milk and some Velvety Body Butter.


----------



## Lita (Jan 14, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> I got 2 8 ounce Jars of the Sweet Milk during her Christmas Sale. I want to say it's one of my Favs, but I feel that way about them all.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair   Yes,I plan on getting the seaweed & rice dc...I'm loving the mango con Detangler leave-in/you can use it as a rinse too...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 14, 2012)

DC'ing now.  Ao gpb, hsr & wc mixed w/ red palm, castor, sunflower, apricot oils mixed...I don't usually mix the oil into my DC, but I thought id give it a whirl...


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Jan 14, 2012)

Sitting here wit Silk Dreams Vanila Silk Cream in my hair.


----------



## missjones (Jan 14, 2012)

DCed overnight with Mixed Silk.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 14, 2012)

Steamed with CR conditioning mask for 30 mins


----------



## wheezy807 (Jan 14, 2012)

I got my relaxer today and my stylist used Nairobi Stimu-Sil Conditioning Treatment. Well she didn't deep condition my with it, she used it as a cowash to detangle my hair with. Man was it so invigorating! My scalp tingled for the entire duration of sitting under the dryer (to prep me for the blow out). I'm wondering if it was just that intense because my pores were open? I need to look into purchasing this for myself. I read a brief description on the bottle but didn't think til later when i got home to also look over the directions. Had to mention it, it was truly wonderful!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 14, 2012)

Dc'd with neutrogena triple moisture treatment


----------



## cordei (Jan 14, 2012)

Second DC this week. Used vatika frosting and a little cocasta oil then smoothed on alter ego garlic condish. il sleep with a cling film wrap over it and rinse in the morn.


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jan 14, 2012)

I haven't done a good ole fashion DC with the bonnet dryer in a while. I did a quicky one in the shower Xmas week with Aveda Moisture Remedy.... I need to get back on my DC grind. I ain't joining the challenge officially, but unofficially y'all have inspired me to get back on it!


----------



## chelseatiara (Jan 14, 2012)

SitriNillah and ORS replenishing last night


----------



## Ann0804 (Jan 15, 2012)

Today I am DCing with MJ's Super Sweetback treatment for three hours with a plastic cap and scarf, but no heat.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 15, 2012)

DCing with Curl Junkie's Repair Me.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 15, 2012)

Steamed with SD Vanilla Silk. Love the smell and it's a great conditioner.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 15, 2012)

Did a protein DC with HTN Amino DC and a moisture DC with SD Vanilla Silk


----------



## Aggie (Jan 15, 2012)

bajandoc86 said:


> Did a protein DC with HTN Amino DC and a moisture DC with* SD* Vanilla Silk


 bajandoc86, what does the SD in the Vanilla Silk stand for?  

Also I did a DC on dry hair this afternoon with AOWC Conditioner and jbco. It was amazingly soft. I think I will keep the AO white camellia afterall.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 15, 2012)

Aggie the line Silk Dreams started by our own Supergirl. You should check the line out, DELICIOUS goodies!


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm sitting  under the dryer now with AO HSR on (fulfilling my DDC and ceramide challenges in one shot).


----------



## Aggie (Jan 16, 2012)

bajandoc86 said:


> @Aggie the line Silk Dreams started by our own @Supergirl. You should check the line out, DELICIOUS goodies!


 
Thanks bajandoc86. I will be looking into this one soon, although I am not looking to increase my product stash anytime soon.


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't know how I missed this 2012 thread!  
DC'd today with ORS and an oil blend on dry hair.  I was under a cap for about 2 hours while I ran on the treadmill (my favorite way to generate body heat).  Rinsed that in the shower and followed up with a quick application of Silk Dreams Moisture Cream.


----------



## choctaw (Jan 16, 2012)

Mixed up overnight dc:
powders: amla, shikakai, fenugreek
oils: maka, neem
conditioner: joico k-pak reconstruct daily conditioner

only used a few drops of neem seed oil ... it smells like ... a LOT of onions


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Jan 16, 2012)

I would like to join since I do this anyway.  I deep cond once a week during the cool to cold seasons (late fall thru late spring). Twice a week during the summer months. I deep conditioner anywhere between 30 mins to 1 hour each session.  The methods that I will be using are heating cap & no heat.  The deep conditioners that I will be using are:

Hairveda Methi Sativa 2-part, 
Mozeke Carrot Protein and Moisturizing Hair Masque
AOGPB
SSI Banana Brulee
Pura Body Naturals Cocoa Smoothie
Marie Dean  3N1 Illipe Mango Cond

On 1/6 used Mozeke hair masque.  I had to added a little olive oil and cond.  It did not have much slip and was kind of difficult to apply.

On 1/14 used AOGPB for protein and BFH ginger macadamia for moisture.


----------



## kupenda (Jan 16, 2012)

Currently under a plastic cap and hooded dryer with tea on my scalp, grapeseed oil and a mix of humectress and Elasta QP DPR 11 on my strands. Now that the Elasta is all finished I think I will get a bottle of ORS Replenishing from sallys to use specifically for DCing. I love that stuff


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 16, 2012)

Dry DC'd with the last of my Biolage fortifying con...


----------



## halee_J (Jan 17, 2012)

Did a protein tx with Joico K-pak, then Dc'ed with ORS replenishing.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 17, 2012)

Applied AOHSR and coconut oil on dry hair...plastic cap and bonnet.  DCing aaaalllllll day!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 17, 2012)

Here is the list of conditioners that I will be using for the challenge:

*Protein:*

Kera Care Super Reconstructor (hard core)
Dudley's DRC 28 Protein Conditioner (hard core)
Duo Tek Protein Conditioner (medium to hard core)
Kera Care Intensive Restorative Masque (mild to medium)
Moroccanoil Restorative Hair Mask (mild to medium)
Moroccanoil Moisture Repair Conditioner (mild to medium)
Mizani Renew Strength Reconstructing Masque (mild)
Aubrey Organics GPB Conditioner (mild)
Affirm Sustenance Protein Conditioner (medium)

Wow I didn't even know I had this many protein conditioners - YIKES! I won't be needing any protein conditioners for at least a year or two or I'll give some of it away.

*Moisturizing:*

Kera Care Humecto Creme Conditioner (about 7lbs of this one left to use)
Affirm MoisturColor Conditioner for Color Treated Hair (32oz)
Aubrey Organics HoneySuckle Rsose
Aubrey Organics White Camellia 
Moroccanoil Intensive Hydrating Mask - Argan Oil Enriched

*Adding to the list:*

Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Moisturizing Creme - maybe??? (moisture)
Mizani Thermasmooth Conditioner (moisture)
Mizani Moisturfusion Silk Creme (moisture)
Aubrey Organics Island Naturals Conditioner (moisture)
Aubrey Organics Blue Chamomile Hydrating Conditioner (moisture)
Aubrey Organics Jojoba and Aloe Vera Desert herb Revitalizing Conditioner (moisturizes and mildly strengthens and is excellent for my dry hair)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2012)

Getting Ready to Steam with:

Marie Dean's Coconut & Lime DC'ing Mask

Lita


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 17, 2012)

Today I DC'd with Fluertzy's conditioning treatment for 1hr under a conditioning cap


----------



## Lita (Jan 17, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Getting Ready to Steam with:
> 
> Marie Dean's Coconut & Lime DC'ing Mask
> 
> Lita



IDareT'sHair Yes,her Dc's are the bomb.com

*The ones that I have tried.....

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jan 17, 2012)

pro poo with Claudies (vere)oil,Amaka Creations Conditioning (Burdock & Brahmi) Hair Mask for 1hr,Rinsed with Amaka Creations (Coconut & Honey) hair milk,used Kyras (Mango Cream) leave-in,Marie Dean (Honey & soy) hair butter-Cream on ends & Sealed with Rice bran oil...

*My hair absolutely loves this hair mask,My strands are so moisturized,soft,strong, detangled & FULL...

*The scent I chose for the Mask & Hair Milk (Chocolate Amber) I wanted to eat the Dc...lol..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2012)

@Lita I'm glad Amaka is working for you.  

I had exceptionally poor CS from her the one time I ordered. 

The products _finally_ arrived & looked like they had been made by a 1st Grader. 

@curlyhersheygirl

I got wait to try out that Fluertzy DCer!


----------



## Lita (Jan 17, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita I'm glad Amaka is working for you.
> 
> I had exceptionally poor CS from her the one time I ordered.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair lol...My products,was all in tack/No problems..I think she changes some ingredients & better Mixture...I heard on another site (it) was some problems... Glade she resolved them.....Products was well done & smooth....CS was good too...

* Companies must know we don't play with our hair/Word of mouth can make or break you......


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 17, 2012)

DC'd today with Marie Dean Seaweed & Rice (again), followed by a tea rinse; my hair is still loving it!


----------



## Lita (Jan 17, 2012)

MaraWithLove said:


> DC'd today with Marie Dean Seaweed & Rice (again), followed by a tea rinse; my hair is still loving it!



MaraWithLove  Girl,that Marie Dean..Is no joke....Its very addictive..In a good way....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 17, 2012)

Lita I definitely agree-the scents and the way they work!


----------



## Lita (Jan 17, 2012)

MaraWithLove said:


> Lita I definitely agree-the scents and the way they work!



MaraWithLove Before the sale is over/I will repurchase..My list is READY!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 17, 2012)

Lita Same here! I'll probably get to it before the week's out!  So much to choose from!


----------



## AJellyCake (Jan 17, 2012)

DCed yesterday with AO HSR and AO WC. Beautiful soft hair. After plopping, my curly hair was very defined. Good times.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 18, 2012)

Steamed for 25 minutes with a mix of coconut and hemp oils.

Topped that with Qhemet CTDG and am sitting under the steamer again for another 25+ minutes.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 18, 2012)

I will be steaming during the black out with Giovanni Smooth as Silk. I am pre-pooing overnight with warm coconut oil.


----------



## wheezy807 (Jan 18, 2012)

Just bumping this one so we all can be in the right thread. Friday i hope to do a heavy protein treatment followed by a moisturing dc. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## choctaw (Jan 18, 2012)

I used a henna gloss with karishma henna, shikakai oil, Joico k-pak reconstruct conditioner and Nexxus phyto organic Humectin conditioner ...


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 18, 2012)

I steamed for 1 hour with Gio SAS, and left it on for nearly 6 hours. I'll probably DC again this weekend.


----------



## winona (Jan 18, 2012)

Dcing with Crece Pelo under heat cap for 30min.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jan 18, 2012)

Did a brief DC with Jasmines A&S in banana buttercream


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Jan 18, 2012)

Steamed for 20 minutes with Oyin Honey Hemp


----------



## Lita (Jan 18, 2012)

Washed kyras Goats Milk/Green Tea shampoo Bar,Marie Dean (Coconut Vanilla) Dc 1hr 30min,used Marie Dean (Mango) leave-in,applied Kyras (Mango Cream)moisturizer & Sealed with Boabab oil...Shi Naturals (edge grow)serum on scalp...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## winona (Jan 18, 2012)

All these exotic sounding conditioners make me want to get back in the kitchen


----------



## Poranges (Jan 18, 2012)

DC'd w/ Silk Dreams Wheat Germ Butter Condish+Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin Condish and Grapeseed Oil.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jan 18, 2012)

DCing with Queen Helene Cholesterol. As usual.


----------



## natura87 (Jan 18, 2012)

DC'd last night with Curl Rehab.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 18, 2012)

Steaming with Qhem's CTDG right now.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 19, 2012)

Has anyone tried Nairobi Humecta-Sil Conditioner yet? If so, what's your take on it? Is it extremely moisturizing? 

I have been eyeing this one at amazon.com but it is wayyyyyyyyy too expensive for the 4lb tub I think- $75 + shipping. I don't want to buy the 8oz bottle and find out it's amazing. I would be ticked off that I didn't get the tub size. Also, I need to find it a* lot* cheaper than $75 to actually buy it.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jan 19, 2012)

Dc with ors dc

Sent from my DROID X2 using DROID X2


----------



## TeeSGee (Jan 20, 2012)

Did an overnight DC  using Kenra MC. rinsed today added leave-ins and did a ponytail rollerset.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 20, 2012)

Aggie I've tried it, didn't do much for me in the moisture department. It felt like it just sat on my hair, but it has amazing slip, detangled my hair like a dream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 20, 2012)

DC'ing with Marie Dean's Vanilla Repair


----------



## choctaw (Jan 20, 2012)

Using a mix of ayurvedic powders (neem, fenugreek, amla, shikakai), oils (neem, maka) and joico k-pak conditioner for over night dc under plastic cap.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 20, 2012)

halee_J said:


> @Aggie I've tried it, didn't do much for me in the moisture department. It felt like it just sat on my hair, but it has amazing slip, detangled my hair like a dream.


 
Aww crap. Thanks halee_J. I can't spend so much money just for a detangling conditioner.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 21, 2012)

dry DC'd with AOWC and ORS replenishing pak for 20 mins with heat under my heat therapy wrap and 40 mins without heat.


----------



## winona (Jan 21, 2012)

Last night DCed with Joico Moisture Recovery.  Hair was very moist afterwards but the conditioner did not give me much slip when detangling so I am on the fence as far as repurchase.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 21, 2012)

Dc'ing now with avg, rose water and SAA, AOHSR, Giovanni SAS and olive, avocado and wheat germ oil.


----------



## choctaw (Jan 21, 2012)

mixed up tonight's dc: amla, maka and brahmi powders, maka oil and joico k-pak conditioner.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 21, 2012)

Dc'd with claudie's avocado intense for 1hr under a conditioning cap.


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Jan 21, 2012)

Dry DCing right now with a mix of AOHSR, Aphogee 2min Reconstructor, & grapeseed oil for 2hrs.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jan 21, 2012)

DCing with Alter Ego.
ETA: I ended up adding Alterna Caviar as the base, Alter Ego, a little HE, the last tsp of Silicone Mix Pearl, a squirt of Grapeseed, Safflower and Argan Oil, and Adore Clear rinse.

Sent from my X500


----------



## AJellyCake (Jan 21, 2012)

Did a 24 hour DC with AO WC, AO HSR, and some Tressemme Naturals Nourishing Moisture Conditioner. My hair was sooooo soft when I rinsed it out! I actually was rushing and slapped a hat on without M&S after rinsing that all out. Came back to M&S a few hours later, and my hair was still beautifully soft.

I'm gonna try that again!


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 21, 2012)

DCing under a cap with a Elasta QP DPR -11 and oil mix.  About to get under the steamer.


----------



## Lita (Jan 21, 2012)

Saturday-used homemade tea cream on dry hair 20 min,rinsed with remaining liquid tea,co-washed with Camille rose moisture cond,Marie Dean (Coffee & Kukum) Dc 45min,kyras coconut cream leave-in,kbn butter on ends & sealed with rice bran oil...Rosemary pomade on edges......

Hair feels strong,scalp nice/tingly & strands look healthy...




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## missjones (Jan 22, 2012)

DCed overnight with Mixed Silk.


----------



## felic1 (Jan 22, 2012)

shopaholic: my alter ego just arrived! i am so excited!!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 22, 2012)

After my steaming session with castor and hempseed oil, I made a paste of alma and brahmi using Enso Naturals Cacao Curl Recovery DC, and I'm currently steaming that in for 30 mins. I will let it cool down for another 15 mins under a plastic cap, then rinse. This is the first time doing either of these things, I will let you guys know about the overall results.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 22, 2012)

Steamed with a mix of aloe vera juice and Enso Marshmallow & Moss serum mix. Will steam again later with CTDG.


----------



## Ann0804 (Jan 22, 2012)

Today I DC'ed with *B.A.S.K's  Cacao Bark Deep Conditioning Treat*. It was my first time using the product. I found that I had to use alot of this stuff (2 oz. and I have short hair) to cover all of my hair, and it initially did not detangle well like how CJ and MJ's dc products do. I left it in my hair for a little over an hour and to my surprise, the product did well conditioning my hair without needing to add anything to it. Would I buy it again-no ( I had to use too much of it and I like CJ and MJ's better). Also, it did not smell like chocolate at all.


----------



## ecornett (Jan 22, 2012)

please add me, i started dc 1x per week for the past month and a half and my hair will not be the same without.

i use avacado or banana with wheat germ oil to dc, or a henna


----------



## divachyk (Jan 22, 2012)

Steamed with and used up SDH Vanilla Silk.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 22, 2012)

I used Chicoro's moisture-drenched prepoo today. I Clarifyed with Avalon Organics Rosemary, Mint and Tea Tree Shampoo, poured some black tea rinse over my wet hair then deep conditioned my hair today using Moroccanoil products. My hair feels awesome right now, and by awesome, I mean soft, silky and strong. You can't get any better than that.


----------



## kupenda (Jan 22, 2012)

DCed under the dryer with Proclaim Argan Oil DCer. My hair felt really smooth and soft after my rollerset. But it has very little slip so detangling wasn't as much fun. Will try it again before ruling it out completely


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses (Jan 22, 2012)

Yesterday I dc'd with HE LTR & SUAVE HUMECTANT for like 5 hours then I co washed with AOHSR. I let it air day and it today it was a tangled mess.  So I dc'd again with AOHSR & SUAVE HUMECTANT and co washed with a cheap Suave conditioner, rinsed and added my leave ins


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 22, 2012)

Sitting under the dryer right now with Giovanni Smooth as Silk, Deeper Moisture Conditioner.


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 22, 2012)

Under the hooded with ao white camellia and honeysuckle rose marinating


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jan 22, 2012)

Sitting here with Queen Helene cholesterol on.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 22, 2012)

Doing henna right now for 30 more minutes. Going to do a short DC for 30 minutes with AO White Camellia cuz I'm ready to go to bed  But I know I will need to DC after this henna to give my hair some much needed moisture.


----------



## Arewa Girl (Jan 23, 2012)

Hello, 

Overnight with amla oil,protein silk shampoo, 3 hours with lustrasilk shea butter Cholesterol + deep nourishment & shine intensive mask , 10 minutes aveda damage remedy intensive restructuring treatment.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2012)

I ended up DCing for 30 minutes under a steam cap with AO Blue Chamomile. I wanted to use it up. My hair actually felt good after the henna but I DCd anyway. And it felt really good after the DC. Twirling the conditioner through my hair and especially my ends seems to be working out really well with me. 

Looking forward to having long hair to twirl


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 23, 2012)

I shampoo'd and DC'd my kinky twists yesterday with Creme of Nature argan oil intensive conditioning treatment for 30 minutes under dryer on cool setting.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 23, 2012)

Steaming in AO HSR for a second time today. I think I've had this DC in for about 2 hours; but only steamed for an hour or so.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm dc right now with some wen fig & coconut oil. With my schedule think I may only dc once per week 

Sent from my Droid using Droid


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 24, 2012)

Steamed with Marie Dean's Vanilla Repair


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 24, 2012)

DCing on dry hair with an oil mix and Silk Dreams Moisture Cream.  Using the body heat I'm generating on the treadmill


----------



## cordei (Jan 24, 2012)

How do I DC when I have a sew in weave??


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 24, 2012)

I dc'd tonight with ORS Hair Mayonnaise mixed with peppermint oil & CoCasta Shikakai Oil. I let it sit for 30 mins while I did stuff around the house. My hair felt so strong and healthy afterwards! Nice start to freshly trimmed hair.


----------



## Lita (Jan 25, 2012)

Tuesday-Washed Shi naturals-scalp detox..Marie Dean-Sweet Moistuirzing Milk 2hrs..Rinsed with Darcy's pumpkin cond..Bear Fruits-Desert Moisturizing leave-in..Argan oil for lite blow dry..kbn heavenly hair butter lite flat ion...peppermint pomade on scalp...

*My hair is extremely,extremely moisturized & very soft..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 25, 2012)

Steaming with Shi Naturals Henna Gloss Conditioner


----------



## Aggie (Jan 25, 2012)

I used AO Swimmers conditioner as a deep conditioner today. Hair is feeling wonderful and strong. It is the vegan alternative to AO GPB but it did not leave my hair as soft as GPB, it was more on the stronger side to me but in a good way. 

There must have been 7-10 hairs in my comb after detangling. Then again, it could have been because of the black tea with added caffeine that was in my hair under the AO Swimmer's conditioner.


----------



## theneolution (Jan 25, 2012)

My hair stylist friend got me a really good hook up on Matrix Biolage Ultra-Hydrating Balm.  Will be using it for my next DC hopefully on Friday or Saturday.  I would tonight, but I'm at my parent's house and my klutzy self left all of my styling necessities at my apartment.    Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Lita (Jan 26, 2012)

Thursday Night-I will pre poo with Brahmi pomade,Wash-Hemp poo bar,Dc with Brahmi & Burdock root cond 30min,Rinse with Coconut & Honey,use T.L.C Hibiscus leave-in,Njoi Creations Ayurvedic hair cream & Seal with Boabob oil...

I have all items lined up,on my counter top for this evening...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 26, 2012)

^^^You ready girl


----------



## princesskaha (Jan 26, 2012)

Lita said:


> @princesskaha Hi! The first time I made it-
> 1 cup hibiscus powder
> 5 drops brahmi oil
> 4 teaspoons marshmallow root powder
> ...


 Thanks so much for this recipe I will sure be trying it out...do you notice that ayurvedic herbs change your curl pattern? I have been using fenugreek,amla, brahmi and shikakai once a week since January 1st, and I think my hair is getting straighter. I have done some research and nobody seems to associate ayurvedic herbs with changing curl patterns...any thoughts?


----------



## Lita (Jan 26, 2012)

naturalagain2 said:


> ^^^You ready girl



Naturalagain yes,I was ready & just finished not to long ago...My hair is tied up..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 26, 2012)

I soaked my hair in my mix of amla, brahmi, jbco, and garlic oil overnight. Did a prepoo under the dryer with the last corner of my Motions CPR and put on some MD Vanilla Repair to fill in. Washed, then DC'd with CD Black Vanilla Smoothie for an hour with some heat.


----------



## Lita (Jan 26, 2012)

princesskaha said:


> Thanks so much for this recipe I will sure be trying it out...do you notice that ayurvedic herbs change your curl pattern? I have been using fenugreek,amla, brahmi and shikakai once a week since January 1st, and I think my hair is getting straighter. I have done some research and nobody seems to associate ayurvedic herbs with changing curl patterns...any thoughts?



princesskaha Hi! Yes, when I was using henna paste on a regular,I started to lose my curl pattern, my hair became stronger/thicker but I was losing my natural curl pattern...I started mixing Amala/Brahmi/lilttle egg powders with cond,every week & my curl patten returned in about months time.....I stick with hibiscus, Brahmi,fennel & marshmallow root...With no problems...I do this 2xs  month...

*Try to limit your use to every other week or once a month & see what happens...Keep us posted...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## nubiennze (Jan 26, 2012)

halee_J I'm late, but I've been DCing...can I get in...?


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 26, 2012)

Dry Dc with Giovanni 50:50 for 1 hour


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2012)

Will DC tomorrow with Marie Dean's Coconut & Lime DC'er


----------



## princesskaha (Jan 27, 2012)

Lita said:


> @princesskaha Hi! Yes, when I was using henna paste on a regular,I started to lose my curl pattern, my hair became stronger/thicker but I was losing my natural curl pattern...I started mixing Amala/Brahmi/lilttle egg powders with cond,every week & my curl patten returned in about months time.....I stick with hibiscus, Brahmi,fennel & marshmallow root...With no problems...I do this 2xs month...
> 
> *Try to limit your use to every other week or once a month & see what happens...Keep us posted...
> 
> ...


 Why, thank you! at least now I know I'm not going crazy ! I haven't started using hibiscus or marshmallow root yet but if I do as you suggest, and limit my use of the herbs do you think I will see any benefits? To be honest, I still can't say for sure if I'm gaining anything as such: I don't think my hair is any thicker than before the herbs and it's definitely not darker either (as I was told amla would make my hair darker)but I wanted to give it an opportunity to work before I cast my verdict so what do you think?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 27, 2012)

I wasn't able to post before cuz the site was acting funny 

Tuesday I Dc'd with CJ Argan and olive for 1hr under a conditioning cap and today I DC'd with SSI avocado for 1hr also under a conditioning cap


----------



## winona (Jan 28, 2012)

Currently dcing with alter ego on roots and keracare intensive something on length

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 28, 2012)

First things first HAPPY BIRTHDAY IDareT'sHair

I'm doing a delightful dc with AVG, rose water and Saa, AORM, and olive, avocado and wgo.


----------



## TeeSGee (Jan 28, 2012)

DC overnight with Kenra MC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2012)

Nix08

Thank You Ms. Lady!


----------



## Poranges (Jan 28, 2012)

Happy Birthday IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2012)

Poranges

Thank You Ms. P!  

I was scurrd you were gone tell me not to be buying nothin' before I clicked on it!


----------



## Ann0804 (Jan 28, 2012)

DCing with CJ's Deep Fix for two hours. I really like this product-very moisturizing.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 28, 2012)

Happy Birthday IDareT'sHair!!

I was going to wash and deep condition, until I learned that the hot water heater is broken. Hopefully the repairman can fix it tomorrow and it won't need to be replaced. Oy vey!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2012)

NappyNelle

Thank You Ms. Nelle

I hope you get it fixed soon too.  That's a Bummer.


----------



## nubiennze (Jan 29, 2012)

Under the heat cap for an hour with a hodgepodge of everything: AOHSR, KBB mask, castor oil, honey, AVJ, and egg. Trying to use up the KBB.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 29, 2012)

I have my sulfur/jbco mix on my scalp and over that is Chicoro's moisture-drenched prepoo which I will be keeping on my hair for about 1-2 hours. I will follow up with a mild shampoo - possibly KeraCare Hydrating and Detangling shampoo. 

Then I will pour some Black tea/caffeine powder rinse over my hair and scalp, massage for a few minutes and on top of that I will add a deep protien treatment (KeraCare Restorative Mask) for 20 minutes. I will deep moisture condition with KeraCare Creme Humecto.

I want to also do the LOC (liquid, oil,cream) method for moisturizing and sealing. After that, I will GHE baggy overnight with this so my hair should be super happy in the morning


----------



## Aggie (Jan 29, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> *First things first HAPPY BIRTHDAY* @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I'm doing a delightful dc with AVG, rose water and Saa, AORM, and olive, avocado and wgo.


 

What! It was IDareT'sHair birthday yesterday? OH I didn't check in yesterday, that's why I missed it. I am so sorry Terri but happy belated birthday honey. I hope you had a great and enjoyable one too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 29, 2012)

Aggie

Thank You Aggie Lady!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 29, 2012)

IDareT'sHair Happy Belated Birthday Hunny!!!!! I'm so sorry I missed it. Sending you lots of love and blessings.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 29, 2012)

bajandoc86

Thank You Lady!


----------



## NaturallyTori (Jan 29, 2012)

Dc'd with Giovanni SAS Deep Moisture Condish and added olive, amla, castor, and coconut oils to it, for a hour and a half on Friday night.


----------



## missjones (Jan 29, 2012)

DCed overnight with One and Only Argan Oil Restorative Mask.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 29, 2012)

I did a protein Dc overnight with AOGPB and I steamed with CJ Curl rehab for 30 mins.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 29, 2012)

Steamed with CJ Repair Me


----------



## Arewa Girl (Jan 30, 2012)

Saturday,bagged with amla oil for 2 hours, silk protein shampoo, conditioned with ORS replenishing + avocado oil for 2 hours, finished off with Aveda damage remedy. 

Ciao!


----------



## chelseatiara (Jan 30, 2012)

Used and purchased some SitriNillah today


----------



## choctaw (Jan 30, 2012)

Dc with henna gloss using Karishma, 1 cup of shikakai oil, Nexxus phyto organic Humectin and Joico k-pak reconstruct conditioners to make a thick creamy paste.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 30, 2012)

Not having as much fun DCing as some of you ladies  Just keeping it simple. Last night applied my coffee castor oil to my scalp/edges and then DCd on dry hair with AO GPB for 30 minutes under my heat cap.

I think I am going to stick to DCing on wet hair because its easier to apply and I think my conditioners last longer. I also will need to buy a 3 or 4 bottles of GPB at a time. I think I will use it weekly and then use the White Camellia diluted if I do a mid week cowash. 

Will probably DC again on Friday.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 30, 2012)

I was on the lazy train for a few weeks, but am ready to get off and do something with my hair. 

I haven't steamed for like, two weeks and my poor hair has just about had it.  So to give her a treat, I'm steaming with TLC Naturals Shea Cocoa Decadent Hair Butter for 30 minutes and then I'll top it with AOHSR and steam for another 30 minutes.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 30, 2012)

Wait, HOL UP, it was IDareT'sHair's birthday and I ain't know? Harrumph. I feel like the kid who was picked last in P.E. 

Happy belated birthday, T! I hope you had fun! Imma buy something in your honor.


----------



## Lita (Jan 30, 2012)

IDareT'sHair 

 I wish you many more & God Bless!


----------



## Lita (Jan 30, 2012)

princesskaha said:


> Why, thank you! at least now I know I'm not going crazy ! I haven't started using hibiscus or marshmallow root yet but if I do as you suggest, and limit my use of the herbs do you think I will see any benefits? To be honest, I still can't say for sure if I'm gaining anything as such: I don't think my hair is any thicker than before the herbs and it's definitely not darker either (as I was told amla would make my hair darker)but I wanted to give it an opportunity to work before I cast my verdict so what do you think?



princesskaha Hi,I think you should limit it right now & just once a month,to get your curl pattern back..Then once every other week adding your powders to Dc...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## NaturalEnigma (Jan 30, 2012)

Yesterday I DC with AO GPB and aphogee essential oils, sat under my steamer rinsed then DC with AO HSR.


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses (Jan 30, 2012)

Checking in on Saturday night I prepoo'd overnight with EVOO and jojoba oil and AOHSR.

Rinsed Sunday morning

Shampooed with Qp Elasta for relaxed hair (new formula)

Dc'd a few hours with Lusters Rx conditioner and Aphogee 2 min

Used heat protectant and Silk touch as my leave in

Air dried

Wet my hair again because attempting to flat iron my hair without blowdrying is a pain in the *** at 11 weeks

Blow dryed 

Flat ironed/Curled


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2012)

tiffers   Thank You Ms. Lady

Of Course, by All Means, yes, you Must Buy Something.....

Lita   Thank You Ms. Lita


----------



## choctaw (Jan 30, 2012)

overnight dc with ayurvedic powders (maka, amla, Brahmi, fenugreek) neem oil and Tigi Bedhead Superstar conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 31, 2012)

Deep Conditioning this Evening with Marie Dean's Coconut & Lime Treatment


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 31, 2012)

It's only Tuesday, and I'm thinking ahead to my wash day on Monday next week.  What delicious DC will I use... LOL!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 31, 2012)

@bajandoc

I do that too Girl!  All the Time!............


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 31, 2012)

DC'd with purabody's smoothie for 1hr under a conditioning cap.


----------



## winona (Jan 31, 2012)

Dcing with Crece Pelo while working out


----------



## Ann0804 (Jan 31, 2012)

DCing tonight with Jessicurl's Deep Conditioning treatment for one hour.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 31, 2012)

Currently deep conditioning in six big braids with Giovanni Smooth as Silk - Deeper Moisture.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 1, 2012)

DC/Steaming with HV's Sitrinillah


----------



## princesskaha (Feb 2, 2012)

Lita said:


> Thursday Night-I will pre poo with Brahmi pomade,Wash-Hemp poo bar,Dc with Brahmi & Burdock root cond 30min,Rinse with Coconut & Honey,use T.L.C Hibiscus leave-in,Njoi Creations Ayurvedic hair cream & Seal with Boabob oil...


Hi! is the brahmi pomade home made? if so please what is your recipe?what about the other items(except the Njoi Creations Ayurvedic hair cream).thanks!


----------



## AJellyCake (Feb 2, 2012)

On Sunday I DCed for 2-3 hours (no heat) with Tresemme Naturals Nourishing Moisture conditioner, a little AO HSR and AO WC, and I tried the Keracare Intense Hydrating Mask.

My hair was super, amazingly soft! Seriously. That mask was good. I wished so bad I was already natural and could just do a wash and go. My curls would have been poppin. 

I was a little bit concerned about the cones and protein (since I'd just done by light AO GPB conditioning), but since I'm clarifying this weekend, I didn't mind.

Love that mask! My braidout the next day was so soft!


----------



## Lita (Feb 2, 2012)

Wash with keracare,Marie Dean Coffee Dc 1hr,Kyras mango cream leave-in & Sealed with Walnut oil....

Hair is soft & moisturized. 





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Feb 2, 2012)

princesskaha said:


> Hi! is the brahmi pomade home made? if so please what is your recipe?what about the other items(except the Njoi Creations Ayurvedic hair cream).thanks!



princesskaha Hi,the Brahmi pomade is by vadic herbs,Brahmi/burdock dc by Amaka herbs...

When I'm not lazy I make my own..

Brahmi/Burdock con..Home made version-5tbl of Brahmi powder,3tnl burdock powder mixed with Greek yogurt,rice bran oil,cottonseed oil,saa & b5....

Coconut/honey rinse... Homemade version-caned coconut milk/3teaspoons raw honey,marshmallow root powder 2teas mixed in with a cheapie con...

That's the only way I can use cheap con is to mix it with herbs & use it as a rinse...




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## natura87 (Feb 2, 2012)

DC'd Sunday night with PBN's chocolate smoothie.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 2, 2012)

DC'd with Bask Cacao Bark DC. Used it up and will definitely repurchase.


----------



## halee_J (Feb 3, 2012)

DCing for 1.5 hrs with ORS replenishing with a little clear rinse mixed in, no heat.


----------



## gvin89 (Feb 3, 2012)

I still think I want a steamer, but I'm not sure.  Plan to DC with AOHSR overnight and twist my hair up tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 3, 2012)

Will be Steaming (DC'ing) in a bit with Marie Dean's Coffee & Kokum


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 3, 2012)

I wanna DC and steam too!!!  I gots ta wait till Monday. *gets antsy*


----------



## MaraWithLove (Feb 3, 2012)

Currently DC'ing with Marie Dean seaweed and rice DC. The jar is about done.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 3, 2012)

MaraWithLove said:


> Currently DC'ing with Marie Dean seaweed and rice DC. The jar is about done.


 
MaraWithLove

Did you like it?


----------



## MaraWithLove (Feb 3, 2012)

IDareT'sHair I DEFINITELY did!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 3, 2012)

MaraWithLove said:


> @IDareT'sHair I DEFINITELY did!


 
MaraWithLove

If she has a V-Day Sale, I may break my N/B.


----------



## Poranges (Feb 3, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MaraWithLove
> 
> If she has a V-Day Sale, I may break my N/B.



IDareT'sHair

No.  Watching you.

DC'ing tonight w/ Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 3, 2012)

@Poranges

I know Ms. P!

But that Seaweed & Rice is calling my name. That's one of the one's I don't have. That one & Olive, Wheat & Berry.

And See, @MaraWithLove and @Lita just gave those wonderful reviews of the Seaweed & Rice & rubbed it in.  

I had 2 Jars, but I used both of 'em up............

_*she's been havin' them 25% off sales...*_


----------



## Aggie (Feb 3, 2012)

Sunday afternoon can't come fast enough for me to deep condition my hair. Hmmm, Iwonder what I will be using:scratchch


----------



## Lita (Feb 3, 2012)

MaraWithLove said:


> Currently DC'ing with Marie Dean seaweed and rice DC. The jar is about done.



MaraWithLove That Dc is the bomb.com..It left my hair extremely soft,very moisturized,well conditioned,detangle,full body,feeling healthy & looking smooth....LOVE IT!

*I will use it again Sunday for 1hr30min...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SuchaLady (Feb 3, 2012)

Taking this weave out tomorrow! Going to partake in the most orgaasmic deep conditioning session ever.


----------



## chelseatiara (Feb 3, 2012)

Did an overnight DC with ORS Replenishing after swimming Thursday, rinsed it out, and the DC'ed with SitriNillah this morning


----------



## TeeSGee (Feb 4, 2012)

DC overnight with Kenra MC.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 4, 2012)

Ok....sooo Monday was just too damn far. So I'm currently doing a DC on dry hair (with steam) with SSI Okra Hair Repair Reconstructor. It smells so yummy!!! This is the first time I will be using it. Hope it compares to my beloved AOGPB.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Feb 4, 2012)

Lita So true to ALL of that! Whenever I use that DC I don't need to moisturize that night, just seal.  I rarely experience that.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Feb 4, 2012)

Dc'ing with HTN protein conditioner for 1hr under a conditioning cap.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 4, 2012)

Poranges said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> *No.  Watching you.*
> 
> DC'ing tonight w/ Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 4, 2012)

Brownie518

Ms. P! Poranges keep me skrait.

She gone make me do these 4 more Months!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Feb 4, 2012)

DCing with Alterna Caviar after a mild protein treatment.


----------



## Lita (Feb 4, 2012)

MaraWithLove said:


> Lita So true to ALL of that! Whenever I use that DC I don't need to moisturize that night, just seal.  I rarely experience that.



MaraWithLove I thought it was just me.. lol..When I first tried seaweed & rice,I left it on 45 min..I always do 1hr plus..As I rinsed my hair out,it was extremely moisturized & Detangled,after I applied Marie dean whipped raspberry mango butter on top to seal & that was it...My hair was so smooth & soft the next day..I was very surprised..

*With this weather going up/down I still will do all my normal steps..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 4, 2012)

Lita

Me Too! 

One day it's 30 one day it's near 60 so I keep my same Regi (Steps) through all the Ups & Downs.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Feb 4, 2012)

Lita IDareT'sHair
Same here! I still do my routine, but it's just interesting to experience that moisture, ya know?  Yes, the weather is crazy lol. My Professors were talking about how this is the warmest start to Spring semester they've ever had (class started back up the 30th). It felt like spring time when it's clearly winter.


----------



## missjones (Feb 4, 2012)

DCing with Mixed Silk.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 4, 2012)

Currently steaming with a amla and brahmi paste(use Enso Cacoa Curl Recovery as a creamy base).


----------



## Ann0804 (Feb 4, 2012)

DCing with MJ Super Sweetback treatment for two hours with no heat.


----------



## nubiennze (Feb 5, 2012)

Under the heat cap for an hour with last week's AOHSR + KBB mask mix--plus a bit of sea salt. 

From what I could tell my hair already feels smoother finger combing it through. We'll see what happens once I rinse...


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 5, 2012)

oopsie posted in the old thread
DC'd yesterday w/ avg, aowc and a mix of avocado and wheat germ oil.

Doing a simple dc now with just Giovanni SAS....


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 5, 2012)

Mixed Mizani Hydrafuse Intense Moisturizing treatment with EVOO and an oil mix I needed to use up.  Applied to dry hair.  I've got my plastic cap and turbie twist on now.  After I cook and eat breakfast I'm going to sit under the steamer for 15 minutes.


----------



## Lita (Feb 5, 2012)

MaraWithLove Ronnieaj Coffee Brownie518 IDareT'sHair

*I emailed Marie Dean & question about a Hibiscus Dc,She said ok & know is in the process of making some...Keep you posted...

IDareT'sHair I know your in the no- buy challenge,so I'll try it for you...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## gvin89 (Feb 5, 2012)

Yesterday I put AOHSR on dry hair for a few hours. Washed with CV shampoo bar and DC with AOGPB Rosemary & Peppermint.


----------



## wheezy807 (Feb 5, 2012)

Ladies tomorrow I plan on doing the aphogee two step protein treatment. I guess I'm very anxious about which moisturizing conditioner I should follow up with. Can you give me some suggestions please? There's a 45% (oldies but goodies) chance I might have it already in my stash. TIA.


----------



## greenbees (Feb 5, 2012)

Earlier this week, I used Karen's Body Beautiful's Luscious Locks hair mask. Good stuff.


----------



## winona (Feb 5, 2012)

Friday dced with Joice Moisture Recovery Balm(still trying to use this up).  It is an okay dc but has no slip so it is not a repurchase


----------



## Aggie (Feb 5, 2012)

I have Chicoro's prepoo on my hair right now and will be mildly clarifying my hair, black tea rinsing under Mizani Renew Strength Mask followed by Mizani Moisturfusion Conditioner for deep conditioning today. This will be my first time trying out the Mizani Moisturfusion conditioner and can't wait to use it. 

I may massage my scalp with my sulfur mix and GHE baggy my hair overnight with JBCO tonight as well as I haven't done it for 2 days. I  scalp massages.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 5, 2012)

Steamed/dc with sitrinillah


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 5, 2012)

Currently steaming with hemp seed oil and Gio SAS. I love deep conditioning my hurr.


----------



## nubiennze (Feb 6, 2012)

Salt DC was a success despite the fact that I accidentally doubled the amount of salt I was supposed to add. 

Nevertheless my hair's still intact lol, and the texture of my coarse, wiry temples is closer to that of the rest of my head than I can remember it being in a long time. I believe this will become a staple.


----------



## wheezy807 (Feb 6, 2012)

I really wanted to do my aphogee 2 step treatment today but i'd rather wait til a day when I'm home alone so I can concentrate better.

After prepooing overnight with vco (mainly on my scalp) I shampooed then followed up with a dc protein concoction. I mixed aphogee 2 min, nexxus emergencee, and roux porosity control corrector & conditioner. I'm dcing with my hard candy bonnet from bonbonscheveux boutique.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 6, 2012)

Deep Conditioning in a few with Marie Dean's Coffee & Kokum Deep Conditioner


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 6, 2012)

Dc'd with organix madcadamia oil hydrating condish


----------



## Ann0804 (Feb 7, 2012)

DCing with Jessicurl's Deep Conditioning treatment.


----------



## HighAspirations (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Delightfully Delicious DC Challenge 2012 (Part I)*

Count me in! I'm using Mane and Tail moisturizer deep conditioner


----------



## Lita (Feb 7, 2012)

Did overnight pre poo liquid gold/coffee oil,washed. Marie Dean Seaweed & Rice Dc 1hr30min,BF Coffee con to rinse,BF desert cream leave-in,Java/Honey balm on length,Sealed with Argan/Rice bran mix,Hairitage Macadamia butter on ends..Rosemary pomade on edges....


*Hair feels very moisturized,soft,nice waves,shiny & smeels like sweet coffee...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Feb 7, 2012)

DC'd for 1hr with QB's MTCG under a conditioning cap.


----------



## nubiennze (Feb 8, 2012)

I felt compelled to do a mid-week DC, so...I did. 

Same mix as the weekend, on dry hair (for the first time). Trying out the "steaming without a steamer" method using a wet turban towel and conditioning cap (also for the first time). Afterwards I'll cowash it out and moisturize as usual. Just trying different things...


----------



## assiyrabomb (Feb 8, 2012)

Did a protein treatment this past weekend and DC with Neutrogena Triple Moisture Mask...my hair feels like silk. This will be my staple when I do a hardcore protein treatment.


----------



## winona (Feb 8, 2012)

dced tonight with CJ Honey Butta (not a repurchase) and Curl Rehab (repurchase).  My hair was still moist from sat but it looked a HAM after kickboxing class


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 8, 2012)

Steaming/dc with CJ's Repair Me


----------



## cordei (Feb 8, 2012)

I dc and baggied over night with ...alter ego, motions cpr + motions cpr protein reconstructor, evoo, a bit of grapeseed and argan oil. Hair came out BANGIN!!!


----------



## gvin89 (Feb 9, 2012)

How many of you DC in 2-strand twists? Do you worry about build up?


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 9, 2012)

Dry DC'ing now under a cap with Earth Science Avocado and Olive Deep Conditioning mask


----------



## Aggie (Feb 9, 2012)

DCed on dry hair today for 30 minutes under my dryer with AO Swimmers conditioner. My hair is still amazingly soft


----------



## NaturallyTori (Feb 9, 2012)

DC'd with SSI's Banana Brûlée DC under the dryer for about fifteen minutes, and then rinsed it out after sitting with no heat for about ten minutes. My hair feels great.


----------



## winona (Feb 10, 2012)

Applied Moroccanoil Intense Hydrating Mask to hair I probably will get under the dryer later before rinsing and curlformering


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 10, 2012)

Deep Conditioned with Marie Dean Peach Syrup


----------



## Arewa Girl (Feb 11, 2012)

Just finished putting Shikakai oil on hair & scalp, no breakage at all. Not sure if I should continue with my plan to do the Aphogee 2 step or just do the normal DC.
I must have done something the week before last to cause last week's breakage that I must not have done at last week's DC,if that makes sense.
I wonder if it was a process or a product?

Bagging hair right now, will see what I feel up to when I wake up.


----------



## halee_J (Feb 11, 2012)

Dc'ed with ORS Replenishing with Adore clear rinse mixed in.


----------



## pinkness27 (Feb 11, 2012)

What can I use a leave in DC with extension braids?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 11, 2012)

Dc'd for only 20 min with organix macadamia condish


----------



## chelseatiara (Feb 11, 2012)

DCed this morning with SitriNillah


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 12, 2012)

I DCed over night and baggied with AOGPB. I plan to do a moisture DC either with CJ Curl Rehab or crack open sumthin' new. Hmmmmm.....


----------



## ChasingBliss (Feb 12, 2012)

I definitely want in! 

I DC every Saturday and have been experimenting with a number of things with good results. This weekend, I mashed a ripe avocado and mixed it with Vatika oil and a little hot water...It made the creamiest, most fragrant deep conditioner. My hair was so soft and shiny. 

I also do my final rinse with  two tablespoons of raw organic honey in 6 oz of water. 

Pure heaven this weekend. My daughter said my twists look fake, that's how shiny and silky they were. I will be doing this particular mix more often.

Last week I mashed bananas....but the bits were hard to wash out.  I will leave that one alone for now.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 12, 2012)

ChasingBliss that sounds so yummy! 

I ended up using Claudie's for my moisture DC this week.


----------



## gvin89 (Feb 12, 2012)

Today is wash day....will DC with AOHSR


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Feb 12, 2012)

Posted this in the wrong thread yesterday  Thanks Shay72 for the heads up.

DC'd for 1hr under a conditioning cap with purabody natural's chocolate smoothie


----------



## Poranges (Feb 12, 2012)

About to wash this DC I put in at 5 A.M this morning. 

Mixture of:
Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Cream
Silk Dreams Wheat Germ Butter Conditioner
Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin Seed Conditioner
Grapeseed Oil

Wanted to use some of that stuff up, only thing left is the DB.


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses (Feb 12, 2012)

Just did my 2 step protein treatment...

Now currently under the dryer with AOHSR AND JBCO and a plastic cap


----------



## choctaw (Feb 12, 2012)

dc with henna gloss: karishma, Brahmi oil, Tigi Superstar conditioner, LeKair cholesterol conditioner


----------



## greenbees (Feb 12, 2012)

I just used Joico K-Pak reconstructor and I'm following up with Curl Junkie Hibiscus & Banana Deep Conditioner


----------



## missjones (Feb 12, 2012)

I skipped my DC this week , I ran out of conditioning caps


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 12, 2012)

Steamed with CJ Repair Me


----------



## nubiennze (Feb 12, 2012)

"Cap steaming" for an hour with a bit of my mix left over from last week and enough AOWC to stretch it into a full application.


----------



## Arewa Girl (Feb 13, 2012)

Arg! Breakage on dry hair while braiding, it's the top of my head hair everywhere. Definitely Aphogee 2 step this weekend.
Regiment was shikakai oil bag for 2 hours, Shampooed with silk protein, Skala avocado conditioner + avocado oil bagged 3 hours, 10 minutes Aveda HR


----------



## halee_J (Feb 13, 2012)

missjones said:


> I skipped my DC this week , I ran out of conditioning caps



missjones I use regular plastic bags when that happens. I look ridiculous,  but it gets the job done


----------



## missjones (Feb 13, 2012)

halee_J I thought about that but I didn't want to put a dirty bag on my freshly washed hair erplexed It probably would have been ok.

I feel like I mistreated my hair by skipping my DC


----------



## TeeSGee (Feb 14, 2012)

Dc with ORS replenishing conditioner for 25 mins with heat.


----------



## chelseatiara (Feb 14, 2012)

SitriNillah on dry hair! A great refresher!


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 14, 2012)

DC'd on dry hair with mIzani and oil.


----------



## missjones (Feb 14, 2012)

I bought some conditioning caps yesterday after work so I'll be DCing this weekend


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 14, 2012)

Steaming with Marie Dean's Coffee & Kokum Deep Conditioner


----------



## kupenda (Feb 14, 2012)

Did a tea rinse and currently DCing with ORS Replenishing under the dryer

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Feb 14, 2012)

DC'd for 1hr with CJ Argan and olive conditioner under a conditioning cap.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Feb 14, 2012)

DC Sunday with Giovonni Smooth As Silk, Pratale Silk Worm, Grapeseed oil, Safflower oil, and CHI Silk Infusion mix. 

Today will DC ponytail length only with African Pride Hair Mayo.


----------



## sky035 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hello Everyone,
I am new to this challenge . Looking forward to picking up some useful tips. Experiencing some breakage at the moment in my nape area so hoping to grow this area out by the end of this challenge.

I plan on DCing on Wednesdays and Sundays each week.

DCed last night with a mixture of mayo, Elucence Condish, and Jason AloeVera Condish...I saturated my edges and nape area ahead of time with 100% natural shea butter as my hair is feelign extremely dry in these spots. I walked around under shower cap for a few hours then rinsed out.


----------



## NaturallyTori (Feb 14, 2012)

Currently DC'ing with Hairveda's Sitrinillah, without any dryer heat, just a plastic cap. I will rinse it out in the morning.


----------



## halee_J (Feb 15, 2012)

DCing with ORS replenishing 1 hr no heat.


----------



## Lita (Feb 15, 2012)

Did a pre silk dreams,washed,Silk Dreams Mocha Dc 45min,Rinsed with Bear Fruits Coffee con,Silk Dreams Mocha leave-in,applied little pre on ends & sealed with Coffee oil blend...


*Hair feels,looks & smells good..Soft & detangled...

Cant wait until my Coffee Bean Butter arrives & Green Tea Butter too..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 15, 2012)

Did a quick DC on dry hair with AO Island Naturals


----------



## chelseatiara (Feb 15, 2012)

I was running late this morning so I put some SitriNillah on my hair to refresh my curls (it worked well) and it's been on there allllllll day lol I cant wait to rinse it out i know my hair will be  worthy


----------



## nubiennze (Feb 16, 2012)

"Steaming" for an hour with KBB mask + the last of my AOWC, avocado oil, and honey.

I think I'm going to love this mix (which is unfortunate considering I'm all out of AOWC and never particularly cared for it until now ). Though it smells  it looks--and feels--. All buttery and decadent and mint green, lol.


----------



## choctaw (Feb 16, 2012)

overnight dc with maka, brahmi, amla powders, neem oil and Tigi Superstar conditioner. spray hair with moisturizing tea (hibiscus, fenugreek, catnip) before applying the paste.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 16, 2012)

Anyone every try diluting something like the AO White Camellia or the AO GPB with water or AVG/AVJ before applying it for a DC? How did that work out for you?

Anyone ever use AO GPB with honey? Yeah I know its weird, just brainstorming.


----------



## gvin89 (Feb 16, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Anyone every try diluting something like the AO White Camellia or the AO GPB with water or AVG/AVJ before applying it for a DC? How did that work out for you?
> 
> Anyone ever use AO GPB with honey? Yeah I know its weird, just brainstorming.



Yes, call myself thinning it out an stretching the product. Worked like a charm! It didn't change the results...hair still soft and easy to detangle.


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 16, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Anyone every try diluting something like the AO White Camellia or the AO GPB with water or AVG/AVJ before applying it for a DC? How did that work out for you?
> 
> Anyone ever use AO GPB with honey? Yeah I know its weird, just brainstorming.


 
faithVA I put the AVG on my hair first (to dampen plus the goodness of AVG) then apply the AO WC or GPB (I haven't tried actually diluting the conditioner in the bottle)


----------



## faithVA (Feb 16, 2012)

gvin89 said:


> Yes, call myself thinning it out an stretching the product. Worked like a charm! It didn't change the results...hair still soft and easy to detangle.


 
Thanks gvin89. I thought this would work but figured I would get some reviews. 

Did you use water or AVG/AVJ?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 16, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> @faithVA I put the AVG on my hair first (to dampen plus the goodness of AVG) then apply the AO WC or GPB (I haven't tried actually diluting the conditioner in the bottle)


 
Thanks Nix08. I was looking at diluting it in the bottle. Hoping it will apply easier and that I could use less. Because of the tightness of my curl, application can be time consuming and I would love to shorten the time.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 16, 2012)

Deep conditioning overnight tonight with Mizani Thermasmooth Conditioner. I hope my hair feels wonderful in the morning.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 17, 2012)

Steamed with Sitrinillah then left it in overnight on Wednesday.


----------



## gvin89 (Feb 17, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Thanks gvin89. I thought this would work but figured I would get some reviews.
> 
> Did you use water or AVG/AVJ?



I've tried both, now opt for water so I do not have to refrigerate. There wasn't a difference between the year.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 17, 2012)

gvin89 said:


> I've tried both, now opt for water so I do not have to refrigerate. There wasn't a difference between the year.


 
Thanks. Yes having to refrigerate is a deterent for me as well. I plan on trying this tonight with the GPB. Will mix it with a bit of water to see how it comes out.


----------



## winona (Feb 17, 2012)

Yesterday Dced with KeraCare Intensive Restorative Treatment


----------



## Rossy2010 (Feb 18, 2012)

Im back... DCing.
Today I washed my hair and Dcing with AOHRS mixed with EVOO, jojoba and JBCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 18, 2012)

DC'ing this morning with Marie Dean's Peach Syrup DC'er


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 18, 2012)

DC'd this morning with Marie Dean Coffee & Kokum dc'er. This is my favorite Marie Dean deep conditioner.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Feb 18, 2012)

DC'd for 1hr with Fluerzty's conditioning treatment under a conditioning cap.


----------



## greenbees (Feb 18, 2012)

DC'ing with Bee Mine's Deep Conditioner.


----------



## TrueSugar (Feb 18, 2012)

dc for 30mins with GVP the detangler. first time this whole year, having a hard time with the selfcare.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Feb 18, 2012)

DCing with some Miss Jessie's Super Sweetback Treatment right now.


----------



## Ann0804 (Feb 18, 2012)

DCed with CJ's Deep Fix for three hours. I tried to leave it on but it was too heavy as a leave in for me, but I still like it as a DC.


----------



## nubiennze (Feb 19, 2012)

I just "cap steam" DC'ed for an hour with the same ol' mix from mid-week and am leaving it in overnight.


----------



## chelseatiara (Feb 19, 2012)

Overnight DC with SitriNillah. Had a bad stint with some hard water but my hair is feeling better already


----------



## gvin89 (Feb 19, 2012)

Will DC with AOWC in my twists....


----------



## choctaw (Feb 19, 2012)

Sprayed hair with tea (catnip, hibiscus, fenugreek) and oiled scalp and hair with palm butter and coconut oil. will shampoo with giovanni 50:50 and follow with neem oil rinse.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Feb 19, 2012)

Last night I applied an ayurvedic tea-coffee-acv rinse under my DC (Marie Dean Seaweed & rice). Hair felt amazing when I put it on and when I rinsed it out this morning.


----------



## Poranges (Feb 19, 2012)

DC'ing w/ Silk Dreams Mocha Treatment w/ Grapeseed Oil


----------



## choctaw (Feb 19, 2012)

dc with maka, brahmi, amla powders, neem & coconut oils, Tigi Superstar conditioner.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 19, 2012)

Dc/steamed with Sitrinillah.


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 19, 2012)

DCing right now with hemp seed oil and AO GPB. I know my hair is happy that I've finally had time to pamper her properly.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 21, 2012)

Last night I steamed with SDH Shea What - my hair feels great.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 21, 2012)

Looking forward to my delicious DC-ing session tomorrow. I can't wait!


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses (Feb 21, 2012)

Dc'ed most of the day with:
AOHSR
2 capfuls of Jbco
Jojoba oil
A drop of honey
Suave humectant
Tea tree oil therapy oil
Wgo
I mixed it all  and heated it in the microwave for like 20seconds


----------



## faithVA (Feb 21, 2012)

Not sure if my DC was delicious but got it in. Applied coffee castor oil to my scalp and then DCd with AO GPB under a heat cap for 15 minutes. It was late so I stopped it short.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2012)

Will Pour a Cup of Columbian Supremo Coffee and Slap some Marie Dean Coffee & Kokum DC'er on Top & Steam Away!


----------



## choctaw (Feb 21, 2012)

Will continue to use a mix of ayurvedic powders, oils and conditioners overnight.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Feb 21, 2012)

DC'd for 1hr with QB's MTCG under a conditioning cap.


----------



## Americka (Feb 21, 2012)

Will DC with Alter Ego Garlic Treatment for about 45 minutes. Love this stuff!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 21, 2012)

Mizani Moisturfusion Silk Cream Conditioner is slowly winning me over. The first time I wasn't sure if I liked it even a little bit. 

I just used it for the second time, and I'm starting to like it. I wonder what my third experience with it is going to be like. 

It sure smells good to me - but seems like after putting it on my head though

ETA: You know what? It is moisturizing but it has some strengthening properties in it as well. It does not give me the same silky soft feeling like my sweet Mizani Thermasmooth Conditioner. 

I don't think it is a keeper afterall - I already have quite a bit of strengthening conditioners in my stash and not sure if I want to add another one.


----------



## missjones (Feb 22, 2012)

I forgot to update for the weekend. I DCed with my Mixed Silk.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 22, 2012)

Did  protein DC on dry hair with my beloved AOGPB as usual. For my moisture DC - I did an ayurvedic paste (amla/brahmi/fenugreek/hibiscus/burdock root/marshmallow root), after coating my hair thoroughly with coconut oil (infused with cinnamon and black cumin).


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 22, 2012)

Dc'd Sunday & today with organic coconut condish


----------



## nubiennze (Feb 23, 2012)

Steamed for an hour & baggying overnight with the last of last week's mix.

I've jerry-rigged a new method of steaming using my humidifier and a garbage bag, lol. I'm not sure how I feel just yet--I'll likely have a more concrete opinion tomorrow after I rinse--but so far, while I like the fact that I know actual steam is penetrating my hair, it's logistically a bit awkward. The bag kept collapsing and blocking the steam flow, and when I readjusted I'd sometimes get a very concentrated "burst" that led to some less-than-pleasant hot spots. erplexed

It was consistent for the most part, though, and those periods were very soothing/relaxing. I love that I can add EOs into the little inhalant chamber (I used rosemary; may add a bit of lavender next time). I'm thinking about trying again with a stiffer/smaller bag. :scratchch


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 23, 2012)

Steamed/dc with CJ Repair Me last night. Leaving it in overnight.


----------



## NaturallyTori (Feb 23, 2012)

DC'd last night for an hour with Beautiful Textures Rapid Recovery DC. At first, I was a bit skeptical about it when I was applying it, but after I rinsed it out, my hair felt soft and moisturized. I actually liked it.


----------



## sky035 (Feb 24, 2012)

Returned to add my starting pic. I plan to DC tomorrow night. Will return to post. I need a trim and will ge getting one shortly.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Feb 24, 2012)

Steamed with CR algae DC for 30mins


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 24, 2012)

Steaming tonight with Marie Dean's Peach Syrup.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 24, 2012)

Trying to decide what to DC with...Tui, Black Vanilla, Coffee & Kokum?


----------



## Aggie (Feb 24, 2012)

Prepoo'ed today with Chicoro's moisture drench avg/evoo/evco prepoo,
Shampooed with Avalon Organics Biotin thickening shampoo
Black tea and caffeine rinsed
Currently DCing with Keracare Creme Humecto
Will be using Keracare leave-in after washing out my dc
Sealing with JBCO


----------



## Ann0804 (Feb 25, 2012)

DC'ing with Jessicurl's DC without heat.


----------



## winona (Feb 25, 2012)

DCed last night with moraccanoil intensive mask with heat


----------



## kupenda (Feb 25, 2012)

DCed last week with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk. Yum!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## choctaw (Feb 25, 2012)

doing a henna gloss


----------



## Loves Harmony (Feb 25, 2012)

DC with an jar of enso natural caco dc that i found under the cabinet.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 25, 2012)

DC'd with Marie Dean Coffee & Kokum for 1 hour after a half hour with Silk Dreams Mocha.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 25, 2012)

rinsed, tea rinsed, DCing with Blue Chamomile mixed with White Camellia under my heat cap for 30 minutes.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 25, 2012)

I have not baggied in a loooong while, but my hair needs it tonight. So I am massaging my scalp with some sulfur mix, moisturizing with BB Oil Moisturizer and sealing with JBCO. I will DC and black tea rinse again tomorrow but I don't know what I will be using for that as yet.


----------



## nubiennze (Feb 26, 2012)

It's late, I've had a _loooong_ hair day (henna for me and a pigtail braid & curl for my 8 y/o niece), and I'm entirely too tired for bootlegged steaming shenanigans, lol. Under the heat cap for 30 minutes (or as long as I can stay up ) + baggying overnight with KBB mask, AOHSR, avocado oil, and honey.


----------



## wheezy807 (Feb 26, 2012)

Dc'ed overnight In a plastic cap with Elasta QP DPR-11.


----------



## greenbees (Feb 26, 2012)

I did an overnight DC with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Cream


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 26, 2012)

Dc/steamed with Shea Moisture's Purification Masque.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 26, 2012)

I really love that Keracare Intense Restorative Masque. Today I added a teaspoon of silk amino acid to it and dc'ed with the mixture - no regrets here, it was awesome. 

I followed it up with AO HSR and man that is thiiiiiiiiiick! I felt like I used up a whole half a bottle of it. It made my hair pretty soft but truth be told, my texlaxed hair seem to like the AOWC better


----------



## missjones (Feb 26, 2012)

I DCed over night with Mixed Silk.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 27, 2012)

Finally did my hair yesterday. I prepoo'd with Vatika Frosting. Shampoo'd my hair then did a henna gloss treatment and then DC'd with DB Pumpkin Seed Condish. I love that stuff and it smells so good!


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 27, 2012)

Did an overnight dry DC with rose water, AOWC and AOHSR...rinsed that in the morning then steamed in an oil blend and prairie natural SAA reconstructer.


----------



## chelseatiara (Feb 27, 2012)

Think im going to do an overnight DC with ORS Replenishing..


----------



## sky035 (Feb 27, 2012)

I DCed on Saturday morning. I used a combination of 100% shea butter, Proclaim Intense Hydrating Mask (Sally's), and jojoba oil.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Feb 28, 2012)

Checking in 
I Dced Friday last week with Apoghee 2 minutes for 20 minutes then followed it up with AOHRS mixed with jojoba, EVOO and JBCO under the steamer.

Today Im DCing on Dry hair with Mizani Fulfy mixed with EVOO, jojoba oil and some drops of Argan oil. (Im trying to use my stuff).
My hair is getting better.. I have noced a general improvement in terms of health.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 28, 2012)

Steaming now with Marie Dean's Peach Syrup DC'er with a cup of Columbian Supreme Coffee underneath.


----------



## TeeSGee (Feb 29, 2012)

DC overnight with Kerapro Restorative Treatment and my hair loved it. My NG detangled so easy and after blow drying it was still soft. My hair loved this DC.


----------



## Ann0804 (Feb 29, 2012)

DCing with MJ Supersweet back treatment for two hours.


----------



## gvin89 (Feb 29, 2012)

Strinillah!!!!!


----------



## princesskaha (Feb 29, 2012)

Lita said:


> princesskaha Hi,the Brahmi pomade is by vadic herbs,Brahmi/burdock dc by Amaka herbs...
> 
> When I'm not lazy I make my own..
> 
> Brahmi/Burdock con..Home made version-5tbl of Brahmi powder,3tnl burdock powder mixed with Greek yogurt,rice bran oil,cottonseed oil,*saa* & b5....Happy Hair Growing!


please, what is saa?lol


----------



## Arewa Girl (Mar 1, 2012)

OMG what a week! On the plus side I figured out why the hair on the top part of my head was breaking.

So DCed last Friday (so long ago), I think  I used amla oil or maybe olive oil under the drier for 10 mins, shampooed out with silk protein conditioner, skala avocado conditioner with oil under drier for 30 mins. Then aphogee 2 mins rinsed out then Aveda hair therapy 10 mins, rinsed out finished with Argan oil on damp hair


----------



## Aggie (Mar 1, 2012)

princesskaha said:


> please, what is saa?lol


 
SAA is Silk Amino Acid (I get mine from www.lotioncrafter.com)


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 1, 2012)

I was trying to wait to start part 2 of this challenge but I have been so good with my deep conditioning that I would like to get a head start lol. I still have a TWA (almost 4 inches) and I'm hoping that DCing 2x a week will help strengthen and retain length. I DC'd overnight with AOHSR, JBCO, and raw honey which was a follow up to my first henna. My hair was soft as butter!!


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 1, 2012)

Did my DC real early this morning with Marie Dean Peach Honey Syrup DC  My hair looks and feels like I used some kind of super smoothing conditioner.


----------



## sky035 (Mar 1, 2012)

I DCed on Tuesday night. Used same combination as on Saturday (shea butter, Sallys' Morrocan Oil hair mask, jojoba oil).


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses (Mar 1, 2012)

Currently dcing with Kenra Mc and jojoba oil under a conditioning cap and a scarf.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 1, 2012)

Okay ladies. I have to say something about this wonderful DC I used today. Some of you if not most or all of you, might already be familiar with it. I have been trying real hard to cut back on staples and products on the whole but I tried Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Cream today on dry hair and I still have a problem washing it out even now - some almost 12 hours later. It really is silky and leaves my hair feeling exactly like soft silk. 

I love this conditioner and I must admit, I am looking forward to purchasing other products in this line. I am especially eyeing that Mocha Silk Infusion (mild protein) Conditioner. I have been hearing some great things about it. Off to a fighting attempt at washing out this DC now.


----------



## NaturallyTori (Mar 2, 2012)

I DC'd on Monday night with HV's Sitrinillah. I FINALLY finished the jar. I will be looking this weekend for a moisturizing conditioner I can get on the ground here in Austin. The Sitrinillah is okay, I just don't like waiting so long to receive it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 2, 2012)

Deep Conditioned with Marie Dean with Coffee & Kokum


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 2, 2012)

avg, rosewater and saa, my oil blend and AO IN steamed in


----------



## cordei (Mar 2, 2012)

Braids out and I have blessed my hair with an over night blend of; alter ego, evoo, glycerine, grapeseed oil, motions cpr, cocasta shikaki oil.
It loved it!


----------



## MaraWithLove (Mar 2, 2012)

Dced tonight with the final bit of my MD seaweed & rice (will def. restock) combined with some yes to cucumbers. Was delightful.  My hair feels silken and moisturized!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Mar 3, 2012)

Haven't checked in for a minute but I'm still DCing at least once a week.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 3, 2012)

DC'ing on dry hair with Darcy's DC Mask mixed with Honey.


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 3, 2012)

DCing on black tea rinsed, damp hair with Shea Moisture anti-breakage mask


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Mar 3, 2012)

Tuesday DC'd for 1hr under a conditioning cap with Jasmines Shea rinse

Today Dc'd for 1hr under a conditioning cap with MD's Coffee


----------



## kupenda (Mar 3, 2012)

DCed last night with Vanilla Silk Cream

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## naturalfinally (Mar 3, 2012)

halee_J said:
			
		

> Welcome to the Delightfully Delicious Deep Conditioning Challenge 2012 (Pt.1)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please add me to the list!  I'm a longggggg time lurker but I actually paid to converse with all of the lovely curlies here about 2 weeks ago. I've been DC'ing since the beginning of the year. 

I will be using the following DC's in no particular order:
KBB Luscious Locks
AOHSR 
Mega Tex
AOBGA
Elucence Moisture Balance
GVP conditioning balm
GVP Moisturizing conditioner
SM Deep Treatment Masque
Trader Joe's Nourish Spa 
Color Neutral Protein Filler (I have fine hair so I need the protein balance)

I will use the following methods:
Steamer
Heat Therapy Wrap 
Hooded dryer
No heat
Plastic cap over night

Happy DC'ing!!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Grand Prix (Mar 3, 2012)

naturalfinally thanks for tagging all of us! 
I haven't exactly DC'd the last 2 weeks.  I need to get a better washing schedule because I end up quickly washing and conditioning before I have to go somewhere.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Mar 3, 2012)

I've bee DC weekly. I need to find the time to go back to 2x a week bc I can feel the difference in my hair.


----------



## Ebonybunny (Mar 3, 2012)

i need to dc today at some point, Im longgg over do


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 3, 2012)

DCing while working on a term paper
- a dollop of Mizani Intense Strengthening Treatment
- two dollops of Mizani intense moisturizing treatment
- 1 part JBCO
- 2 parts Wheat Germ Oil

I'll probably be under this plastic cap for about 90 minutes, or until this term paper is done.

Oh I forgot to add, I covered my scalp with Hair Trigger before I applied the condish.


----------



## choctaw (Mar 3, 2012)

still doing overnight ayurvedic dc with mix of powders, oils and conditioner


----------



## naturalfinally (Mar 3, 2012)

choctaw said:
			
		

> still doing overnight ayurvedic dc with mix of powders, oils and conditioner



Which powders are you using?  I have a bunch but I usually just add them to my henna. I'd love to DC with some. TIA!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## naturalfinally (Mar 3, 2012)

Grand Prix said:
			
		

> naturalfinally thanks for tagging all of us!
> I haven't exactly DC'd the last 2 weeks.  I need to get a better washing schedule because I end up quickly washing and conditioning before I have to go somewhere.



I read through the whole thread!  Lol!  A little over excited I guess!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## topnotch1010 (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm still DCing every few days. Since I'm double processed, this is a must.


----------



## Golden75 (Mar 3, 2012)

I getting back in the game.  Will do an overnight dc with Mozeke Carrot Protein Mask.  

Been MIA for a bit.  Was in kinky twist for the past month, and got lazy.  And I just feel its so hard to DC proper with the extension hair.  But since I plan to be twisted for a while,  I need to come up with a plan, and be consistent.  So I will be DC-ing like a mad woman for the next few weeks, until I do my next install.


----------



## spacetygrss (Mar 3, 2012)

I've been DCing about once per week still. I just haven't been coming into the thread. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 3, 2012)

Dc'ing now with Live Clean Argan oil deep treatment (under the steamer)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 3, 2012)

Nix08

Girl....You on top of Your Game!

You ain't playin'


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 3, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Nix08
> 
> Girl....You on top of Your Game!
> 
> You ain't playin'



 You know it!!!  Until I fall of the wagon due to laziness


----------



## halee_J (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey naturalfinally  Welcome to DDDC! 

Ugh, my hair is starting to tangle @ the demarcation line. I don't know why it's doing this now, my transition has been relatively smooth up until this point. I'm trying not to mess with my hair too much, the relaxed ends are not as strong as my NG and I want to hang onto them as long as I can. But my hair isn't doing as well moisture-wise when with the 7-10 day DC shedule, which I honestly feel is contributing to the tangle situation, so I'm gonna try to get back to more frequent DCs. 

Tomorrow, I will  pre-poo with my ceramide oil mix, poo with CON green and DC with ORS replenishing at least 1 hr, no heat.


----------



## nubiennze (Mar 3, 2012)

Steaming now with the same ol' KBB, AOHSR, avocado oil, and honey. I slacked off this week and skipped my mid-week DC...my hair was _not_ pleased, especially since I henna'ed last weekend.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 3, 2012)

Dc'd with HV's Step 2 of the Methi Sativa Set.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 3, 2012)

IDareT'sHair, Nix08 goes hard in the paint


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Mar 3, 2012)

Sorry for the inactivity on my part in this challenge. I have been DCing religiously everytime I wash my hair.  Yesterday, I dc'd with SSI Banana brulee and Mozeke Grapeseed Cond.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 3, 2012)

oooh boy, I am feeling excited about DC day tomorrow. I will do the whole hair spa day thingy again. I will update exactly on what I will be doing later. I wanted to henna my hair this weekend, but I don't think that will  happen afterall since I haven't even mixed it yet. Maybe next week!


----------



## leona2025 (Mar 4, 2012)

I have been dcing weekly/twice weekly. I have been using Salma Hayek's DC which I purchase at CVS for $10. It is a disappointment for me. Nothing special and since I'm heavy handed that bottle is just about gone. 

I have only been dcing and airdrying and then wearing my hair out big and fluffy or in a bun. I checked today and my longest layer is wl, but I won't be claiming it until I can get the other layers pretty close.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 4, 2012)

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair, @Nix08 goes hard in the paint


----------



## SuchaLady (Mar 4, 2012)

Today's DC is with CON Argan and Aphogee 2 minute. Not in that order though.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 4, 2012)

Doing a dry DC with giovanni SAS all day....will cowash tonight


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 4, 2012)

thanks!  i will be on schedule for my dc Tues.!  will be dc'ing with Joico Moisture Recovery Balm hopefully with my new steamer!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Mar 4, 2012)

currently DCing under my steamer with CJ Curl Rehab (over a black tea/horsetail/nettle rinse).


----------



## naturalfinally (Mar 4, 2012)

Added coconut oil and flax seed gel with a plastic cap and my heat therapy wrap for the last hour.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## sky035 (Mar 4, 2012)

I DCEd yesterday morning. My weekly routine is to DC on Wednesdays nights and on Saturday morning. Plan on using a steamer on Wednesday. Usually use a shower cap and tie my head down with towel while I do chores. I may need to alternate between these methods as I am not sure if one is better than the other.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 4, 2012)

Deep condished with mixed silk under my new steamer!


----------



## missjones (Mar 5, 2012)

I DCed over the weekend with ORS Olive Oil DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2012)

Deep Conditioning with Coffee & Kokum Deep Conditioner


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 5, 2012)

DC yesterday for 4 hours with brahmi, fenugreek, amla, maka powders and condish.


----------



## Ann0804 (Mar 5, 2012)

DC yesterday with CJ Deep Fix for two hours.


----------



## halee_J (Mar 5, 2012)

My DC yesterday was delicious  I'm here working on my DC menu for Thursday  IDareT'sHair, bajandoc86 and 'nem got me trying thinking bout adding coffee/tea rinses.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2012)

@halee_J


oke:Come On Girl.....What You Waitin' On?

Tonight I used:

Horsetail
Nettle
Burdock Root
Saw Palmetto
Black Tea
Dried Blue Malva Flowers


----------



## winona (Mar 5, 2012)

Yesterday moved up my protein treatment a week 

Dudley DRC 28
Moroccan Oil Intensive Hydrating Mask

Both with heat before blowdrying using the tension method(OMG it looked like I had massive amounts of hair) and getting a 1inch trim 

My hair feels lovely in a braided bun


----------



## princesslocks (Mar 6, 2012)

naturalfinally thanks for tagging me. I've been MIA for a little bit however I have been faithfully DC'ing.

Will do better!


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 6, 2012)

Doing a quick dry DC with giovanni 50:50 for about 30 minutes.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Mar 6, 2012)

Did a tea rinse, applied SSI avocado conditioner and DC'd for 1hr under a conditioner cap.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Mar 6, 2012)

halee_J Yep! Girl you gotta try them tea rinses  I rinse/spritz with tea at every wash.  'em.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Mar 6, 2012)

Finally tried NTM and I must say I like it. It's thick with a decent amount of slip.


----------



## kailand (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Delightfully Delicious DC Challenge 2012 (Part I)*

I would like to join but i have been feeling discouraged lately not having a good DCer i really DESPERATELY NEED MOISTURE! i really need some suggestions?
also can someone plz explain the coffee tea thing? i have absolutely no idea


----------



## halee_J (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey welcomekailand  don't be discouraged, we're more than happy to help. If you don't mind answering few questions that'll help us give a more tailored recommendation:

1. Are you relaxed or natural?

2. What's your current regimen? (include products)

3.What conditioners have you tried that DID NOT work for you?

4. Are there any conditioners you did like?

ETA: I see your new, Welcome to LHCF!


----------



## halee_J (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Delightfully Delicious DC Challenge 2012 (Part I)*

Aggie curlyhersheygirl divachyk IDareT'sHair Lita tiffers Shay72 choctaw @bajondoc86 Nix08 winona Poranges NappyNelle leona2025 topnotch1010 LaidBak kailand



kailand said:


> I would like to join but i have been feeling discouraged lately not having a good DCer i really DESPERATELY NEED MOISTURE! i really need some suggestions?
> also can someone plz explain the coffee tea thing? i have absolutely no idea


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 7, 2012)

kailand if you are looking for moisture...Aubrey Organics White Camellia will never steer you wrong...NEVER


----------



## winona (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Delightfully Delicious DC Challenge 2012 (Part I)*



halee_J said:


> Aggie curlyhersheygirl divachyk IDareT'sHair Lita tiffers Shay72 choctaw @bajondoc86 Nix08 winona Poranges NappyNelle leona2025 topnotch1010 LaidBak [USER=345697]kailand[/USER]



Don't be discouraged.  It took me awhile to figure out what works but since then I don't even remember my hair hasn't felt awesome  How are you going about figuring out what does/doesnt work?  What helped me the most was creating a journal.

For me it is an excel document that has the following headings
Date  Activity  Product  Results Concoctions

Under product I listed the ingredients of that particular product.  After awhile(couple months) I noticed trends of the products my hair loved and hated.  

Some of my fans
Hard protein Dudley DRC28 (short of money no problem DuoTex)
Moisturizing Moroccan Oil Intensive Hydrating Masque (short of money no problem Silicon Mix or Aussie 3min moist)

In trying to find what works for me I have accumulated soooo much that I am trying to use up so I stick to my favs or alternatives

Sorry for being so long winded.  HTH


----------



## leona2025 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Delightfully Delicious DC Challenge 2012 (Part I)*



kailand said:


> I would like to join but i have been feeling discouraged lately not having a good DCer i really DESPERATELY NEED MOISTURE! i really need some suggestions?
> also can someone plz explain the coffee tea thing? i have absolutely no idea



kailand I started off as a product junkie. Every product ever raved about on LHCF I purchased. I think even if you don't have your holy grail products just dcing will still benefit your hair. My hair grew and thrived while I was trying to find my holy grail.

Silicon Mix the original is my holy grail product. It's fairly cheap and I use it to Dc as well as a  little for a leave in. If I need a light protein I always use Aphogee 2 minute or Nutress Protein pack. If I need a  heavier protein I use Duo Tex.

I also love lacio lacio. I mix it with water and put it in a spray bottle to damping my hair for braidouts and dry roller sets. The thing I used to get mixed up was the difference between a moisturizing conditioner and slippage. For me some conditioners did moisturize my hair, but didn't provide enough slip. I just used a cheapie conditioner afterward like Herbal Essence Hello Hydration.

With Silicon Mix I never have to. For me it provides excellent slip. I hope that helps.  For me the best part of the HHJ was experimenting with new products. I love Silicon Mix, but I still go the bss weekly to look.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Delightfully Delicious DC Challenge 2012 (Part I)*



leona2025 said:


> @kailand I started off as a product junkie. Every product ever raved about on LHCF I purchased. *I think even if you don't have your holy grail products just dcing will still benefit your hair. My hair grew and thrived while I was trying to find my holy grail.*
> 
> Silicon Mix the original is my holy grail product. It's fairly cheap and I use it to Dc as well as a little for a leave in. If I need a light protein I always use Aphogee 2 minute or Nutress Protein pack. If I need a heavier protein I use Duo Tex.
> 
> ...


 
I totally believe this


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Delightfully Delicious DC Challenge 2012 (Part I)*



kailand said:


> I would like to join but i have been feeling discouraged lately not having a good DCer i really DESPERATELY NEED MOISTURE! i really need some suggestions?
> also can someone plz explain the coffee tea thing? i have absolutely no idea



I'm not an expert, but I have had success with DCing.  If you use shampoo, make sure you start with a good moisturizing one.  I use Aphogee Deep Moisture shampoo.  Then select a good moisturizing condish.  I use Mizani Intense Moisturizing treatment.  But I also love Nexxus Humectress, Matrix Biolage Ultra Moisturizing Balm, and Kenra MC. These have all given me amazing softening results. 
You can add an oil to enhance moisture, if you are so inclined.  I use Wheat Germ oil and JBCO.  
If I really need moisture I either steam with the condish in my hair for 15 minutes, or I put a plastic cap on for an hour or so and go do chores or something.  That way my body heat can create steam in the cap.


----------



## winona (Mar 7, 2012)

Forgot to add.  My hair does so much better when I dilute my shampoo.  Out of habit I feel like I have to poo every week to every other week.  So I use 5oz distilled water, 1tablespoon of moisture poo, 1tablespoon of oil.  My hair is clean without being crisply


----------



## Golden75 (Mar 7, 2012)

Used Shi-Naturals Growth Tea to dampen my hair, DC with Mozeke Moisturizing Masque for about 2hrs while I ran errands. Super soft & silky hair! Very pleased!


----------



## divachyk (Mar 7, 2012)

kailand, a few things already stated are spot on.

-Aubrey Organics White Camellia is an excellent conditioner. You can find it at health stores such as GNC, Vitamin Shoppe or online at Vitacost.

-My absolute fav is Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner. 

-DCing (or steaming in my case) will benefit your hair regardless.


----------



## choctaw (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Delightfully Delicious DC Challenge 2012 (Part I)*



kailand said:


> I would like to join but i have been feeling discouraged lately not having a good DCer i really DESPERATELY NEED MOISTURE! i really need some suggestions?
> also can someone plz explain the coffee tea thing? i have absolutely no idea



kailand,

Response to using tea/coffee with dc:

I use an ayurvedic tea (equal parts of catnip, hibiscus, fenugreek) to spray my hair before applying oil dc. I use this combination of teas because my results are increased moisture; reduced shedding and single strand knots. 

I mix up a dc paste using a few teaspoons of ayurvedic powders, tablespoon of oil and several ounces of conditioner.

I spray my hair with the tea and apply the paste from root to ends, massage my scalp and cover head with a plastic cap. I leave the paste in overnight or for a few hours. I rinse it out in the shower and follow with shampoo and conditioner or oil rinse to get the powder out of my hair.

You can simplify this process by spraying your hair with the tea of your choice and applying your favorite dc over it. 

HTH


----------



## TeeSGee (Mar 7, 2012)

DC'd on dry hair for an hr using ORS replenishing condittioner, shampoo,then apply Kenra MC while i showered. my hair was so moisturized and detangled, my comb just glid through with no snaging and im about 3 mths post relaxer.


----------



## kailand (Mar 7, 2012)

THANK YOU ALL! for the support I feel so welcome and ready to start this HHJ! product info i will be doing some research on them all! I'll search the product exchange too b/c my college town is short on bss and big on multicolored weaves -__- 


1. I'm relaxed but i never touch up less than 8 weeks apart
2. My current regimen
-Weekly-
Shea Moisture Moisture Retention Shampoo & Cond.
Aphogee Keratin 2 min
-Daily-
Aphogee pro vitamin
Mizani Rose H2O cond.(not quite sure if its working)
Mizani H2O night
Dr. Miracles Temple & nape (makes some parts of my hair dry & i think my cat wants to devour it)
Shea moisture cond. as a leave in  
EVCO 
(i just ordered a beemine trial of the daily moisturizer!)
 I usually air dry and then flat iron but i just got curlformers because i prefer a polished curly look and !!the heat is thine enemy!! 
3. I did not like ION products =/, or Biolage, Nexxus Emergency for some reason just made my hair matted and awful & Hair One was a short lived success! 
4. Nexxus Humectress, Salerm Reconstructor phials are amazing but difficult to find, IC Reconstructor  
**also i'm confused ladies the Aphogee 2 min is a keratin treatment not a DC right? so the effects are diff?**


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 7, 2012)

Prepoo with evco followed by Ayurvedic tea rinse left in. DC'd on top of rinse with a mix of AOHSR, EVOO, EVCO, honey, and powders of brahmi and maka. My hair felt soft and moisturized!


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 7, 2012)

DCing on dry hair with Mizani Keratin Strengthening mixed with Mizani Intense Moisturizing treatment, wheat germ oil, and JBCO.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 7, 2012)

Welcome to LHCF kailand.

It's going to take some time to find products that agree very well with your hair but as a couple of the ladies mentioned, just deep conditioning your hair will add benefit to your hair journey. 

I have to be honest, what truly helped me was first getting to know my hair which by the way, takes time, ingredients in hair products and their affects on my 4a/b hair, etc...

Now I got a lot of my information from here - http://contributor.yahoo.com/user/83046/audrey_sivasothy.html. Just scroll down and go through the articles you think you will need the most but don't purchase any products from it just yet, just in case you get carried away like I did when I first started and became a product junkie in like minutes

You really can't go wrong with Aubrey Organics conditioners especially the GPB one for a light protein treatment and White Camellia for a deep conditioner. They are fairly affordable and a great place to start. 

For shampooing you want to try something else though. Elucence shampoos are the bomb - all of them! You will need a good moisturizing shampoo and a clarifying shampoo to start. If you want to add a protein or volumizing or color-treated poo as needed later on, you can.

But start simple and go from there. I like to alternate and switch up between at least 3 or 4 main brands so that my hair does not get immune to my products and simply stop responding to them. By switching them up a bit, my hair just keeps responding and gets healthier. 

Take your time and if you get  a little overwhelmed, remember to come right back up in here and seek help. You are not on this journey alone. 

By the way, I love and use Keracare, Moroccanoil, Aubrey Organics products and getting ready to add Kerastase - about 2 to 3 complete lines in this one, Supergirl's Silk Dreams, and some Biolage (I have used before and loved) and Redken conditioners (new to Redken anything) and then I think I'm done with experimenting with hair products.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 7, 2012)

kailand, Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor is a mild protein deep that can be used as a deep treatment. The Aphogee 2 Step on the other hand is a hardcore protein typically used once every 6-8 weeks if needed. I'd be careful with this one.


----------



## halee_J (Mar 7, 2012)

kailand 

I agree with leona in that you just keep Dcing until you find one you really like. Every little bit helps, there are a lot of great suggestions here. I personally love Organic Root Stimulator Replenishing conditioner.The Aubrey Organics conditioners are nice too, especially the honeysuckle rose and the White Camellia.

Just be aware the the aphogee 2min is a protein conditioner, i.e. more strength and repair than moisture. So yes, the effects are different to a mositurizing DC. You need both strength and moisture, so see if your hair likes alternating them each wash or follow up the aphogee with a moisture DC.

Looks like you have the basics covered and you know to keep heat to a minimum. I'd really try to cut down the heat now that you're trying to increase the moisture in your hair. You'll get the hang of it   hope I've been helpful.


----------



## choctaw (Mar 7, 2012)

Sprayed hair with tea (catnip, hibiscus, fenugreek).
Applied paste of ayurvedic powders (amla, brahmi, maka, neem, fenugreek); oils (coconut, neem, tea tree); and conditioner (Suave Humectant).


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 7, 2012)

kailand said:


> THANK YOU ALL! for the support I feel so welcome and ready to start this HHJ! product info i will be doing some research on them all! I'll search the product exchange too b/c my college town is short on bss and big on multicolored weaves -__-
> 
> 
> 1. I'm relaxed but i never touch up less than 8 weeks apart
> ...



Welcome kailand!

Your regimen seems very heavy with protein-laden products. First, I would not use Aphogee ProVitamin every day. How about trying it 2-3x a week? Second, I would reduce the shampoo usage and Aphogee 2 Min treatment to every other week. The Shea Moisture cannot balance an Aphogee conditioner- especially not after shampooing.

Remember, products labeled "strengthening, restructuring, for damaged hair" typically coat the hair with proteins to make the strand stronger. However, the strands need moisture "water, for dry hair, humectants, etc" to be pliable, flexible, and not break off.

Tips To Try:

-Use SM conditioner to co-wash and rotate it with the shampoo every other week. On co-wash days, use protein conditioner.
-Find a deeep moisture based conditioner to use every other week. I love Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose. You can use the dc of your choice on shampoo days.
- You can switch those days at your leisure; I just used those parameters as an example. 

I hope I answered your questions and gave some assistance. I'm on my phone, so I hope my wording and formatting were clear!


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 8, 2012)

Doing a delightful DC now with AVG, rosewater and saa, AOGPB and my oil blend.


----------



## Ann0804 (Mar 8, 2012)

DCing with Jessicurls DC treatment.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 8, 2012)

Dc'd overnight last night with Shea Moisture's Anti Breakage Masque.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Mar 8, 2012)

halee_J Thanks for the tag!

kailand, you've got waaaaaay too much going on here. If you're wearing your hair out everyday, find a good DC to use once a week and put a little EVCO on your hair nightly. You'll need a moisture DC, not a protein DC. Look at the way it's labeled. It'll tell you it's purpose. Lately I've been using Joico Moisture Recovery Balm and/or Miss Keys 10 en 1. Good luck to you!



kailand said:


> THANK YOU ALL! for the support I feel so welcome and ready to start this HHJ! product info i will be doing some research on them all! I'll search the product exchange too b/c my college town is short on bss and big on multicolored weaves -__-
> 
> 
> 1. I'm relaxed but i never touch up less than 8 weeks apart
> ...


----------



## Arewa Girl (Mar 9, 2012)

Bagged hair in Shikakai oil under drier for 10 mins, shampoo herbal essence anti frizz, almond oil + Skala avocado bagged 30 mins, aphogee 2 minutes, aveda remedy 10 mins


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Mar 9, 2012)

Massaged my scalp with JBC lavender and applied coconut oil to my length. Left that in for a day and now DCing with Alterna Caviar and Alter Ego Garlic Treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 9, 2012)

Deep Conditioning tonight with:  Marie Dean's Coffee & Kokum with a Cup of Columbian Supreme underneath for the Ultimate Coffee experience.


----------



## winona (Mar 9, 2012)

Dced earlier with AO RM and HSR that I found in the back of my cabinet.  I like the conditioners but I don't like the fight that it takes to get the conditioner out of the bottle.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 10, 2012)

I prepoo'd for a few hours today with EVOO then shampooed it out. Now I'm DC'ing with ORS Replenishing conditioner will leave this in for about 45mins. Going to work out......


----------



## bajandoc86 (Mar 10, 2012)

kailand I cosign with everything the others have suggested above. You dont have to be a product junkie and try everything under the sun. The key to DCing is consistency. Your hair will thank you for it. Welcome to LHCF! Take time to browse threads - you will find a wealth on info here. HHG!


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Mar 10, 2012)

DCing right now with a mixture of Aphogee 2 min Reconstructor, AO HSR, and grapeseed oil with no heat.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 10, 2012)

DC day is tomorrow


----------



## nubiennze (Mar 10, 2012)

Steamed for 30 minutes this morning with KBB mask, AOHSR, avocado oil, and honey and baggied all day. About to hop in the shower in a few to rinse.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 10, 2012)

I DC'd with Marie Dean Peach Honey Syrup


----------



## fiyahwerks (Mar 10, 2012)

DCing with Sitrinillah overnight. 1/2 the jar is gone, so it's time to order some more. TTFN


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Mar 11, 2012)

DC'd with Komaza Olive Moisture Maks and QB AOHC.  What a great combo.  It made my hair very very soft.


----------



## choctaw (Mar 11, 2012)

Dc last night with ayurvedic powders, espresso and conditioner. Will wash out later this morning.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Mar 11, 2012)

DCed Friday with AO blue green algae(protein) for an hour followed up with CJ argan and olive mixed with agave nectar and olive oil (moisture) overnight.


----------



## winona (Mar 11, 2012)

Dcing under microwave heat cap with ASIAN Hydration


----------



## Aggie (Mar 11, 2012)

Prepooing now and have my black tea rinse cooling and getting ready for deep DCing with Softsheen Duo Tek mixed with AO Swimmers conditioner to lighten the effect of the protein treatment.

Moisture Dcing with AO HSR conditioner and I might mix it with something with a deeper moisturizing effect (like my SD Vanilla Silk Cream) depending on how my hair feels after the protein treatment.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 11, 2012)

Dcing with SSI's Fortifying Masque


----------



## divachyk (Mar 11, 2012)

Overnight DC with AOWC.


----------



## kupenda (Mar 11, 2012)

DCed with Vanilla Silk

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Mar 11, 2012)

DC with steam with Purabody Smoothie


----------



## thaidreams (Mar 11, 2012)

DC today with Aubrey's Honeysuckle Rose


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 11, 2012)

Dry dc'ed for several hours with rosewater and saa, giovanni SAS deeper and my oil blend.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 12, 2012)

What's your oil blend Nix08?


----------



## Arewa Girl (Mar 12, 2012)

Finally got that “delicious moment” everyone’s been talking about. 
Pumpkin oil (delicious on scalp) bagged under drier 10 mins, shampoo with simple gentle, ORS + cold pressed oil bagged under drier 40 mins (delicious hair!), then Aphogee 2 mins, finished with Aveda hair remedy, Argan oil leave in.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 12, 2012)

divachyk said:


> What's your oil blend @Nix08?


divachyk I actually have to make some more  I use:
Wheatgerm oil
Avocado oil
Hemp oil
Olive oil
10-15 capsules of vitamin E
10-15 capsules of Flax seed oil
This time around I'm going to add a little lemongrass oil.....oh and I bought some sunflower oil recently so I'll probably add that as well


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 12, 2012)

Dry DC'ed all day with Olive & Avocado deep conditioning mask (then co washed). It has silicones (I don't normally use silicones) so I may have to poo wash sooner than I planned. We'll see how this goes.


----------



## kailand (Mar 13, 2012)

I DC'd w/ neutrogena triple moisture 
1tbsp of EVCO and nexxus humectress!
10 mins steam, 1 hour in a cap 
AD and set with sheamoisture coconut and hibiscus moisture spray! into the curlformers things are feeling great for 8 weeks post! I'm tying to hold out!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm doing an ayurveda rinse today followed by DCing with SD VSC under my wig while at work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 13, 2012)

Tonight:

Tiiva Naturals Coffee & Capucua Deep Conditioner


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Mar 13, 2012)

Saturday I steamed for 30 mins with Fluertzy's DC

Today I DC'd with Claudie's avocado intense for 1hr under a conditioning cap


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 13, 2012)

@curlyhersheygirl

Didn't hafta' break out the Tiiva tonight. 

I'm still on Marie Dean Coffee & Kokum

Will use Tiiva Friday (next wash day)


----------



## winona (Mar 13, 2012)

Finally finished my big bottle of Creo Pelo.  I hope I don't have anymore at home because I really need to start finishing up all this dang on conditioner.


----------



## TeeSGee (Mar 13, 2012)

DC'ing  overnight with Kerapro Restorative Treatment.


----------



## leona2025 (Mar 13, 2012)

DC just got serious. Lol. Look what I finally bought.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 13, 2012)

SD Vanilla Silk is still on my hair and I am too lazy to wash it out. I will at some point I guess - that ayur-tea rinse really tightened up my hair today.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Mar 13, 2012)

I dc today for a few hours with Jessicurl wdt


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 14, 2012)

Did a ayur tea rinse today and left it in then put a DC mix of tresemme naturals, avg, evoo, 2 tbs fenugreek powder and 1 tbs amla powder. Left this in with conditioning cap for one hour. Did a final rinse with black tea. Super soft hair and easy breezy detangling


----------



## Ann0804 (Mar 14, 2012)

DCing with CJ Deep Fix. Missed DCing after co washing on Saturday and my hair was so hard, dry and stiff (not going to miss anymore DCing sessions).


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 14, 2012)

Got my order of AORM today so I had to dry DC


----------



## halee_J (Mar 14, 2012)

DC'ed with cream of Nature Argan oil conditioning treatment. I really like it! very moisturizing, the slip is great  I have to use it a few more times to give it a fair comparison to ORS replenishing though. I love the smell too, smells just like a fragrance I used to wear in the 90's called vanilla musk. I looooved that scent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 16, 2012)

Will Steam with Moisture Balance Conditioning Creme with a Coffee Rinse underneath.


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 16, 2012)

Slathered AO HSR on my dry hair; concentrated castor oil on my ends. Will steam later on  this afternoon.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 16, 2012)

Steamed/dc on Wednesday night with SM Deep Treatment Masque.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 16, 2012)

About to DC with steam; avg, a lot of SAA, AOWC and my oil blend.


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 17, 2012)

Steaming with my DC/Oil mix in my hair.


----------



## chelseatiara (Mar 17, 2012)

Quick DC with SitriNillah this morning!


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 17, 2012)

Giovanni 50:50 on dry hair for the afternoon


----------



## greenbees (Mar 17, 2012)

DCing right now with JessiCurl's weekly deep conditioner


----------



## naturalfinally (Mar 17, 2012)

Added some Deity America Deep Penetrating Conditioner and Joico pak.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Mar 17, 2012)

DC'd today with Pura Body Cocoa Smoothie and QB aohc = Soft hair.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Mar 17, 2012)

After protein treatment I'll DCing Biolage Conditioning Balm with Alter Ego Garlic Treatment, Argan, Grapeseed, and Safflower oils added for 30 minutes.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Mar 17, 2012)

DC'ing with MD's  peach syrup on top of a tea rinse for 1hr under a conditioning cap.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 17, 2012)

Covered my hair with AO WC this morning put it in a puff and ran out the door. Right now I am debating on what I am going to do next. I misted my hair with water and put on a plastic cap. So am I going to 1. Just sit under a heat cap and let this soak in, 2. Apply more AO WC and then sit under the heat cap or 3. Apply SM Milk and then sit under the heat cap  

At least I am clear that I will sit under the heat cap  So let me turn it on.


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Mar 17, 2012)

Ooo, ooo, I want to join this challenge since I posted today about my awesome experiences with Doo Gro and Hollywood Beauty products!  Please add me to this challenge!

I DCed yesterday (March 16th) with the following:

4tbs of DG Mega Long Extreme Reconstructor
4tbs of Hollywood Beauty Carrot Oil Cholesterol Cream Conditioner
4tbs of glycerin
4tbs of agave nectar
3tbs of EVOO
3tbs of vegetable oil
2tps of SAA
2tps of honeyquat

Sat under dyer for 60 minutes.  Let DC cool for 30 minutes, detangled, rinsed.  Hair feels amazing!


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 17, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Covered my hair with AO WC this morning put it in a puff and ran out the door. Right now I am debating on what I am going to do next. I misted my hair with water and put on a plastic cap. So am I going to 1. Just sit under a heat cap and let this soak in, 2. Apply more AO WC and then sit under the heat cap or 3. Apply SM Milk and then sit under the heat cap
> 
> At least I am clear that I will sit under the heat cap  So let me turn it on.


faithVA I vote for #3


----------



## faithVA (Mar 17, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> @faithVA I vote for #3


 
Yes, thats what I ended up doing. I am under the heat cap now.


----------



## NaturallyTori (Mar 17, 2012)

I deep conditioned my hair last Saturday with SSI's Okra Reconstructor. I just forgot to post an update.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Mar 18, 2012)

Doing an overnight protein DC with AOGPB topped with coconut oil infused with cinnamon and black cumin, under a plastic cap.


----------



## Ann0804 (Mar 18, 2012)

DCing with Jessicurl DC tx for two hours.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 18, 2012)

Deep conditioned today with Kerastase Masque Substantif, my new moisturizing staple DC. Love it!


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 18, 2012)

Dc/steamed with SM Deep Treatment Masque.


----------



## sky035 (Mar 18, 2012)

I DCed yesterday with jojoba oil, shea butter, and elucence. The results weren't so great . I skipped the Morrocon Oil mask from Sally's and that was a big mistake . Next week I am sticking to my regular DC schedule. For the record, the Morrocan oil make a huge difference in how my hair feels and it how it turns out when it is being styled. Back to tried and true next Saturday


----------



## bajandoc86 (Mar 18, 2012)

DC with a amla and brahmi paste - made with a marshmallow root/burdock root/slippery elm/hibiscus tea.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 18, 2012)

Lisaaa Bonet said:


> I DCed yesterday with jojoba oil, shea butter, and elucence. The results weren't so great . I skipped the Morrocon Oil mask from Sally's and that was a big mistake . Next week I am sticking to my regular DC schedule. For the record, the Morrocan oil make a huge difference in how my hair feels and it how it turns out when it is being styled. Back to tried and true next Saturday


 
I know what you mean Lisaaa, I have the original Moroccanoil Masque and they never let me down yet.


----------



## kailand (Mar 18, 2012)

My ends are wooly in some places and that is a  I'm not willing to cut them yet so...can someone plz help me understand the "Baggy" process? .. for some reason i think I'm doing it wrong! ... and if you have any other suggestions id love to hear 'em!

TIA

Sidenote: I tried the Silk elements megasilk (olive oil the green one) after my aphogee 2m and i think my hair laughed at it ...i added coconut olive and jojoba and  ...anyone else experience this with the megasilk? is it bc its the olive oil one? 

back to the drawing board!


----------



## kailand (Mar 18, 2012)

topnotch1010 & bajandoc86 u have both have many good points! and things have definitely changed since that post i've toned it down and focused on consistency instead of product overload. Im still trying to find my staples however but in the meantime i'll just focus on giving my hair what it NEEDS ... TLC!  
btw both of you have b-e-autiful hair!!!


----------



## Lita (Mar 18, 2012)

Pre poo coffee pomade,Washed keracare sulfate free poo,Marie Dean Peach/honey & syrup Dc 45min,Bear fruit desert leave in,java bean blam & Sealed with Rice bran....HairTrigger on scalp...

Very little hairs cam out..My strands feel strong,soft & silky...Smeels divine...

*I'm out of Marie Dean Peach Dc.My hair/scalp responded very well to it....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chelseatiara (Mar 18, 2012)

Im so tired so I wont DC tonight but i will tuesday with ors replenishing


----------



## gvin89 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey ladies...been awful with checking in. I've been DCing regularly with AOHSR or GPB or WC. I got introduced to Strinillah...I like it!

Still need an overall moisture boost...taking it one step at a time.


----------



## wheezy807 (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm under my pibbs dcing with AtOne Reconstructor Conditioner, I think I'll sit here for about 30mins.


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 19, 2012)

DCing now with dpr11, honey, evoo, brahmi and hibiscus powders


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 19, 2012)

Doing a simple dry DC with Live Clean argan oil restorative conditioning mask


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 20, 2012)

Dc'd with Organix Moroccan condish


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 20, 2012)

Deep Conditioning with:

Moisture Balance Deep Conditioner


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Mar 20, 2012)

DC'd with Purabody Natural's hair smoothie for 1hr under a conditioning cap.


----------



## halee_J (Mar 20, 2012)

DCing with my beloved ORS replenishing


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 20, 2012)

Dry DC'ing with giovanni SAS ....particularly applied to my newgrowth


----------



## Ann0804 (Mar 21, 2012)

DCing with MJ super sweetback tx for an hour w/o heat.


----------



## winona (Mar 22, 2012)

DCed under heat cap for 1 hour and I am too lazy to rinse out tonight so I guess I am dcing overnight

Joico Moisture Recovery Balm


----------



## cicilypayne (Mar 22, 2012)

How's it going you guys I'm using morrocan oil moisture mask.


----------



## chelseatiara (Mar 22, 2012)

I plan to use ors replenishing after swimming today..


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 22, 2012)

Doing a simple dry DC AORM


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Mar 22, 2012)

Steaming now for 30mins with MD's coffee


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 23, 2012)

Deep Conditioning tonight with Moisture Balance Conditioning Hair Creme


----------



## Diva_Esq (Mar 24, 2012)

Swimming today, so will likely DC under heat with Joico MRB.


----------



## sky035 (Mar 24, 2012)

I DCing right now under electric steam cap using same formula as usual (Sally's morrocan oil, jojoba oil, and shea butter). This week my hair was dry and out of control for failing to DC properly last week . Will not make that mistake again.


----------



## sky035 (Mar 24, 2012)

cicilypayne said:


> How's it going you guys I'm using morrocan oil moisture mask.


 
Cicilypayne, curious as to how you are finding this DC and whether you mix it with anything? I mix mine with jojoba oil and shea butter because I suffer from dy skin and hair (hormonal). So far I have not used it on its own. I bought mine on sale at Sallys months ago and so far, I am really pleased with the results that it gives in terms of shine...


----------



## faithVA (Mar 24, 2012)

Spritzed my hair with green tea and now DCing under my heat cap with AO WC for 30 minutes. Will let it cool for 20 and then rinse. I am going to try rinsing one side with cool and one side with warm to see if my hair acts differently. Of course I am hoping the warm works better


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Mar 24, 2012)

Yesterday I DC'd with SSI Banana Brulee and QB AOHC for 30 + minutes.  Then tried the cool and seal method.  Added Suave Natural cond on hair after cooling for 15 then rinsed.  My hair is holding the moisture very well.


----------



## naturalfinally (Mar 24, 2012)

I just washed out my henna after 8 hours. I'm now DCing with a mix of KBB Lusious Locks, Elucence MB, Deity America Deep conditioner, and some other stuff. I'm under a baggy for 30 minutes. I'll steam for 1 hour and then wash. I'll sulfur and cermicide before bed. 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## winona (Mar 24, 2012)

Last night dced with Moroccan Oil Intensive Masque my hair felt great but I will not be repurchasing because of the price point


----------



## naturalfinally (Mar 24, 2012)

naturalfinally said:
			
		

> I just washed out my henna after 8 hours. I'm now DCing with a mix of KBB Lusious Locks, Elucence MB, Deity America Deep conditioner, and some other stuff. I'm under a baggy for 30 minutes. I'll steam for 1 hour and then wash. I'll sulfur and cermicide before bed.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 25, 2012)

Dc'ing under the steamer now with giovanni 50:50, my oil blend and several sprays of rosewater. That was the last of my rosewater. I don't have any intentions to rebuy at this time.


----------



## choctaw (Mar 25, 2012)

dc overnight with ayurvedic powders (maka, amla, brahmi, fenugreek) mixed with oil (hibiscus) and conditioner (Suave Humectant). 

Rinse out paste with water. Soak hair with ayurvedic tea (fenugreek, catnip, hibiscus).

Oil rinse with hibiscus oil and suave humectant to remove grains from paste.

Braid to dry.


----------



## SuchaLady (Mar 25, 2012)

DC'ing with CON Argan oil. This stuff is my baby daddy


----------



## halee_J (Mar 25, 2012)

Dcing with ORS replenishing. SuchaLady have you tried the CON argan oil shampoo? Used it for the first time today. I really like it, very gentle and moisturizing.


----------



## SuchaLady (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes ma'am I have halee_J. That's my other baby daddy   I have no plans of switching products any time soon unless they are discontinued. God forbid.


----------



## Ann0804 (Mar 25, 2012)

DCing with CJ Deep Fix for two hours.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 25, 2012)

DC/steam with SSI's Fortifying Masque


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 25, 2012)

DC'd today with a mixture of SitriNillah, Mizani Intense Moisture, Wheat Germ Oil, and EVOO.  I mixed it in a bowl and used a relaxer brush to apply it to my NG.  I was actually practicing my relaxer application technique.  I got it down to 4 mins 33 seconds. 
DC'd under a cap for 25 mins.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 26, 2012)

DC'd on dry hair with combo of Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol and KeraCare Humecto mixed with peppermint, rosemary, and eucalyptus oils under plastic cap for 90 mins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 26, 2012)

Deep Conditioning with Naturelle Grow's Intense Deep Conditioner


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 26, 2012)

Dry DC'ing with Giovanni SAS.


----------



## halee_J (Mar 26, 2012)

I think I'll try an o/n dry DC next wash. I'll be mixing CON Agran oil condish and ORS replenishing, with the teenist bit of Joico K-pak on what's left of my relaxed ends. I clipped more relaxed ends today y'all, a good bit  At the rate I'm going, I'll be fully natural by the end of the week


----------



## TeeSGee (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm doing an overnight DC on dry hair using ORS replenishing pak mixed with Grape seed oil.


----------



## BadMamaJama (Mar 27, 2012)

I'll join.  

I'll dc twice a week.  

Aussi Moist 3 Min Miracle
Aussie Moist
VO5 and Honey
Pantene R&N
Olive Oil added
Giovanni 50:50
Hairvitalize Balsam  & Protein rarely (my hair doesn't like protein)

I'm trying to keep it simple but looking at the different conditioners makes me want to go buy more.  And more.  And more.


----------



## halee_J (Mar 27, 2012)

Heya BadMamaJama welcome


----------



## PrissiSippi (Mar 27, 2012)

I fell off on this challenge!!! I'm tryna get back right though


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm online shopping for more conditioner. My last haul lasted 6 months!


----------



## halee_J (Mar 28, 2012)

Doing my dry DC now mixed ORS replenishing and CON aragan oil. I'll keep this on my head until I can't take it anymore which'll probably be around the 2hr mark  


Oooooh NappyNelle what you getting? :eyebrows2


----------



## BadMamaJama (Mar 28, 2012)

I dry DC'd last night.  
I used:
VO5 Conditioner Strawberry
Pantene R&N
Olive Oil 
Garlic Paste

I put baggy on my head under my hair towel and wore for about 2 hrs.


----------



## kailand (Mar 28, 2012)

I haven't posted in a bit but i've been keeping it up tinkering with my formula!

The Formula

Dry:

EVCO
EVOO
Silk Elements Megasilk (olive oil)
NTM

Let it sit while I showered & shaved...

When I rinsed, my hair was soooo soft and moisturized! 

I set in curlformers and  air dried!


----------



## Rossy2010 (Mar 28, 2012)

DCed with Apoghee 2 minutes for 15 minutes and followed with AOHRS for an hour..


----------



## chelseatiara (Mar 28, 2012)

Still loving my ORS Replenishing and SitriNillah....but I *greatly dislike* ORS MAYONNAISE!!! It has twice + times made my hair hard and brittle and this time it has almost lead to an unnecessary trim. DEUCES BUDDY! You are going back to the store.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Mar 28, 2012)

DC'ed overnight with Claudie's protein conditioner, followed this afternoon with Avocado intense deep conditioner.


----------



## KappaChino (Mar 29, 2012)

Please add me for the next quarter, thanks!


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 29, 2012)

Dry DC with Giovanni 50:50 for a couple hours.


----------



## winona (Mar 29, 2012)

DCing with ASIAN hydration elation and heat cap


----------



## faithVA (Mar 30, 2012)

Cowashed with TW Herbal conditioner, tea rinse with honey vanilla chamomile and DCd with AO White Camellia for 30 minutes. My hair is feeling much better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 30, 2012)

Deep Conditioning with Naturelle Grow Intense Deep Conditioner


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 30, 2012)

Doing a simple DC under steam with only AORM


----------



## Mrs.Green (Mar 31, 2012)

Please add me for this quarter. I will be deep conditioning with ORS Pack and coconut oil today


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Mar 31, 2012)

Tuesday DC'd with CJ rehab for 1hr under a conditioning cap

Today DC'ing with CR algae mask for 1hr under a conditioning cap


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 31, 2012)

I relaxed my hair today with a new system, and it left my hair feeling dry.  So now I am DCing.  I mixed a little something in my bowl:
-Wheat Germ Oil
-EVOO
-SitriNillah
-Mizani Keratin Strengthening treatment
-Mizani Intense Moisturizing Treatment
-Silk Amino Acid
-Sunflower Seed oil

I am going to let it sit under this cap while I do some household chores.


----------



## kailand (Mar 31, 2012)

I would just like to say that consistently DC'g (thx to the challenge) has massively decreased my breakage! Yay!!


----------



## cordei (Mar 31, 2012)

Noticed I have gained an inch but im getting a little shedding. Not sure if its from swimming when i had my hair in a weave or new products


----------



## cordei (Mar 31, 2012)

Noticed I have gained an inch but im getting a little shedding. Not sure if its from swimming when i had my hair in a weave or new products  
Let the DC'in continue


----------



## naturalfinally (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm DCing with some Anita Grant Rhassoul clay deep conditioner and a little Eluence moisture balance. I'm not too sure bout this. I bought 3 cubes and used 2 and it was still liquid so I added the conditioner to thicken it up. I'll let it sit on my hair for an hour or two and see how it goes.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 31, 2012)

Avg on my roots
Avg mixed with SAA on the length of my hair
AOGPB
Oil blend 
All about to go down under the steamer


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 31, 2012)

I can't wait for my conditioner replacements to come in. I need to steam and twist up my fro.


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Mar 31, 2012)

I am currently DCing with Joico K-Pak Moisture- Intense Hydrator under a hair dryer.

I'm trying it out for the first time so we'll see if I like it.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 31, 2012)

I DC'd on dry hair with LustraSilk Shea Butter Cholesterol mixed w/oils. I CW after with VO5 clarifying conditioner and followed up with Silicon Mix.


----------



## leona2025 (Apr 1, 2012)

Washed with Creme of Nature Moisturizing shampoo and put on ORS Hairrepair mask. I meant to leave it on for 2 hours, but after doing homework, I'm too tired to wash out, so I will leave it in over night.


----------



## winona (Apr 1, 2012)

DCed Friday with ASIAN Hydration Elation and heat for 30min


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Apr 1, 2012)

Friday I DC with a mix of moisturizing conditioners and some oils on dry hair. I think I'm going to start shampooing and DC once a week and DC on dry hair mid week since my schedule is really busy.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 1, 2012)

Dry Dc'ing now with Live Clean Argan Oil intensive conditioning treatment.


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 1, 2012)

dc'ing since last night w/ shea moisture deep treatment masque.  will do a castor oil/sunflower oil rinse in a bit.  i havent used sunflower oil in a while and ive never used it with the shea moisture stuff...hopefully it works out.


----------



## pinkness27 (Apr 1, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a good protein and moisture DC? I did a search and found Hairveda Moist Conditioner Pro. Are there any more out there?


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Apr 1, 2012)

On Friday, I mixed Doo Gro Mega Long Reconstructor and Hollywood Beauty Carrot Oil Cholesterol Conditioner with some olive oil, vegetable oil, agave nectar, honey quat, SAA, and glycerin and sat under my hooded dryer for 60 minutes.  I let my hair cool for about 30 minutes, showered, detangled and my hair felt like *HEAVEN!*  My hair detangled like a champ, felt super soft when it dried and I had very little short hairs in my comb and on the floor of my shower!  My hair really loves this potent potion and my wallet does, too!

*I'm sprung!*


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 1, 2012)

pinkness27 Aubrey Organics GPB conditioner!

I'm about to add some castor oil and GPB to my hair. Afterward, I will steam with HSR.


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 1, 2012)

i put castor/sunflower oil on top of the shea moisture deep treatment masque a couple hours ago and i just now rinsed.  my hair feels really goooooooood.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Apr 1, 2012)

Will  DC with  SSI Banana Brulee and QB AOHC.


----------



## Ann0804 (Apr 1, 2012)

Dc'ed with Jessicurl's dc for two hours.


----------



## SuchaLady (Apr 1, 2012)

DC'ing with CON Argan


----------



## leona2025 (Apr 1, 2012)

pinkness27 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good protein and moisture DC? I did a search and found Hairveda Moist Conditioner Pro. Are there any more out there?



pinkness27 Protein treatment thread. Lots of suggestions.


----------



## sky035 (Apr 1, 2012)

I DCed on Saturday (Sally's Morrocan Oil Mask, Shea butter and Jojoba oil).


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Apr 1, 2012)

I want in please


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Apr 1, 2012)

I DC last night on my hair day with Nairobi Humecta Sil and sealed with Amla Oil with plastic cap for 3 hours,and my hair felt sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo soft and full of moisture.​


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 1, 2012)

DC'd with CD Black Vanilla Smoothie


----------



## Aggie (Apr 1, 2012)

DCed with Moroccanoil Restorative Mask followed with KeraCare Creme Humecto this evening.


----------



## missjones (Apr 1, 2012)

I DCed over the weekend with ors replenishing conditioner. I put some olive oil on top of it.


----------



## Arewa Girl (Apr 2, 2012)

Pre poo shikakai oil bagged under drier 10 mins, shampoo simple be gentle, 40 mins bagged under drier skala aloe vera + olive oil, 2 mins aphogee, 5 mins colour conditioner, 10 mins Aveda hair remedy.


----------



## kailand (Apr 2, 2012)

DC'd w/ EVOO,EVCO and CO and SE mega silk & NTM =]
... Not sure if I've got the right CO though ladies I just picked it up from CVS ... Care to weigh in ladies ?


----------



## tiffers (Apr 2, 2012)

pinkness27 Silk Dreams Mocha Silk Infusion 

http://www.silkdreamshaircare.com/item_17/Mocha-Silk-Infusion-8oz..htm


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 2, 2012)

Steamed and did an overnight dc with Shea Moisture's Purification Masque.


----------



## amwcah (Apr 2, 2012)

I am joining this challenge for this quarter!  

I deep conditioned yesterday with ORS Hair Mayo.  My protein/moisture balance has been unbalanced resulting in velcro hair.   I think I finally got it right, but I also want to reap the benefits of deep conditioning on a regularly basis.


----------



## halee_J (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey y'all part II is up now 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=15631073#post15631073

Allandra could you close this thread please? Thanks


----------

